# Dr.Greenthumbs!?



## aribo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey guys, just a few questions about good ol dr greenthumb if you will.

Anybody have any dealings he seems to have some serious strains!?

heard 1 or 2 good thing but couldn't find very much. im hooked on the exo cheese but cant find much that tastes like what ive smoked, dont even know if what ive smoked is the real deal but dam it was a banger. Ive grown out gh cheese, was poor well was a good smoke but.. no cheese! currently growing out more gh cheese and bb bubble cheese with a little white rhino for good measure, but i doubt they will be any better.

I hear mr greenthumbs the closest im going to come to exodus cheese beans or before im shot lol his version of the cheese? 

oh and homegrown fantaseed cheese anybody?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

Never had exp with dr.greenthumb i stay away because of the prices but people speak highly of hm and praise the genetics.So if you have the cash to fork out give it a shot.
To me 150-200 dollars for seeds can buy me 3-4 packs of seeds so i dont bother with his strains.Besides the only strain im interested in his is the bubba kush katsu cut(purple pheno) everything else to me is way over priced.but again thats just me


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 28, 2010)

DrGT is out of the cheese, Im shoping his seeds to.
Ive read sooooo many good things about his seeds I got to try em.

You get 11 fem seeds for your pack not 5, 
no canadian $ markup in price.
He sells 100-225$ seeds. shipping is only 5 bucks.

Im going to try the Milinium bud or the Iranian g13, huge yield, potent an fast 45-50 days 



I hope his shits as good as it sounds.
Hes got a large following around the net an in canada an seems legit as hell?

Check out these threads on his stuff...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/360886-dr-greenthumbs-sour-diesel-grow.html

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/299178-cali-connection-vs-dr-greenthumb.html

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/361286-dope-dr-greenthumb-1-gallon.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

SCARHOLE said:


> DrGT is out of the cheese, Im shoping his seeds to.
> Ive read sooooo many good things about his seeds I got to try em.
> 
> Check out these threads on his stuff...
> ...


 I love the way he compared 2 totally different strains.Besides everyone knows kush yeild are low.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 29, 2010)

Dutch passion just relased there cheese......


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 29, 2010)

i've grown out a few of dgt's gear, and his og kush is way beyond bomb, and it did indeed yeild fairly well for me got over three zips of bomb ass bud from a 250 hps.. imho, dgts gear in hugely under hyped, and well worth a few grows.. in the case of dgts, you really do get what you pay for..
someone i know on another site is also growing out his og kush, and is having the same results that i have had.. killer killer bud, and a few keeper moms out of the pack of ten beans..
give dr greenthumbs a try, super cool guy, you can call em up and talk to the man himself.. always answers all emails personally, and has been more than happy to give me pointers when needed.. good guy with good genetics, yes, at a high price, but you won't be let down...


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm checking out his site.. C99 $150 & Chemdawg $200.. Think I will try those...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 29, 2010)

Fatty R Buckle said:


> I'm checking out his site.. C99 $150 & Chemdawg $200.. Think I will try those...


both of these have been on my list for ages, but haven't gotten around to trying them out as of yet..


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 29, 2010)

There's a thread in the Seedbank Review section with many growers comments and smoke reports and grow journals.
https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/324074-dr-greenthumb.html
Bubba Kush is sold in 5 packs only now making it $300 for ten seeds, his most expensive strain now.


----------



## monsterlosi (Dec 29, 2010)

i've grown his iranian autoflower it's by far the best out there and i harvested in july how awsome is that and very potent. i've also grown his iranian g13 awsome plant and also very potent these two strains are not for the weak. yield was good with both and i only used 3 gallon pots for the iranian autoflower.i'm now growing iranian og kush and endless sky this drgreenthumb is the real deal i love his stuff


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 29, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> everyone knows kush yeild are low.


Muti topping, LST and supercropping are all a must to get the most out of the Kush strains, they love it too mate a longer veg time will also help. I'm lovin the OGK crosses!!


----------



## RoloTomassi (Dec 30, 2010)

Got some Dr. GT Trainwreck on the way


----------



## aribo (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys, wyteberrywidow i hear you yeah there bloody expensive lol but if their good genetics something id hold on to they would deff be worth it. I sent an email, he reckons 2-3 months waiting on the cheese seeds scarhole, im down for those bad boys too hopefully they they'll have an ounce of that beautiful taste and have the power to stink out the train double rapped in a zipped bag! who knoes? that was a question peeps feel free to chime in lol. dutch passion huh mite take a peak and see whats good! yeah c99 sounds sweet def on the wish list! 

dam he has a few id love to try well i just got a £450 tax rebate and was payday haha think im going to do some spending. also the guy i get my smoke from says hes got a tub full of ak47 seeds i can have, i though not a bad lil freebee not sure of breeder tho.. these are more than likley from a crop that went slightly wrong hermie maybe? whats the chances of them being "bad seed"? 

fatty r buckle might join you on some that c99 till the cheese comes in still gotta get my hands on a little of the stinky! 

monsterlosi, racer boy, nice thanks for the posts good to hear well good things, think im going to place an order c99 diesel c99 diesel heard that c99 should have a little pineapple to it too!


----------



## aribo (Jan 2, 2011)

keep us posted!


----------



## aribo (Jan 2, 2011)

RoloTomassi said:


> Got some Dr. GT Trainwreck on the way


keep us posted!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

aribo said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, wyteberrywidow i hear you yeah there bloody expensive lol but if their good genetics something id hold on to they would deff be worth it. I sent an email, he reckons 2-3 months waiting on the cheese seeds scarhole, im down for those bad boys too hopefully they they'll have an ounce of that beautiful taste and have the power to stink out the train double rapped in a zipped bag! who knoes? that was a question peeps feel free to chime in lol. dutch passion huh mite take a peak and see whats good! yeah c99 sounds sweet def on the wish list!
> 
> dam he has a few id love to try well i just got a £450 tax rebate and was payday haha think im going to do some spending. also the guy i get my smoke from says hes got a tub full of ak47 seeds i can have, i though not a bad lil freebee not sure of breeder tho.. these are more than likley from a crop that went slightly wrong hermie maybe? whats the chances of them being "bad seed"?
> 
> ...


Well i guess i would have to see more grows but i just wont feel comfortable spending that much...Maybe you will and im happy for ya but not me..5 seeds for 200 is just retarded..imo


----------



## aribo (Jan 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well i guess i would have to see more grows but i just wont feel comfortable spending that much...Maybe you will and im happy for ya but not me..5 seeds for 200 is just retarded..imo


haha, that made me smile. i hear you they are very expensive but for you to see more grows someones got to buy them!? why not me! im not rich dont think im too stupid or retarded as you might put it but what the hell im gona order! fingers crossed now! just as a gauge an oz of good weed can be £240in london at the moment so £125 delivered for 10 seeds dont seem too bad in that light!


----------



## aribo (Jan 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow, got any strains you can recomend?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

aribo said:


> haha, that made me smile. i hear you they are very expensive but for you to see more grows someones got to buy them!? why not me! im not rich dont think im too stupid or retarded as you might put it but what the hell im gona order! fingers crossed now! just as a gauge an oz of good weed can be £240in london at the moment so £125 delivered for 10 seeds dont seem too bad in that light!


 When you do send me a link or post it here in this thread ill see how your plants do.


----------



## aribo (Jan 2, 2011)

aribo said:


> haha, that made me smile. i hear you they are very expensive but for you to see more grows someones got to buy them!? why not me! im not rich dont think im too stupid or retarded as you might put it but what the hell im gona order! fingers crossed now! just as a gauge an oz of good weed can be £240in london at the moment so £125 delivered for 10 seeds dont seem too bad in that light!


£48 sounds even better tho lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

aribo said:


> wyteberrywidow, got any strains you can recomend?


Right now im doing cali connection strains for the kush line...Soon i will get some tga strains for the fruity and purple strains then i will go back to my dna strains on which i started off with..all good breeders and reasonable pricing for fem and reg packs not crazy pricing since they are seeds of good genetics...


----------



## aribo (Jan 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Right now im doing cali connection strains for the kush line...Soon i will get some tga strains for the fruity and purple strains then i will go back to my dna strains on which i started off with..all good breeders and reasonable pricing for fem and reg packs not crazy pricing since they are seeds of good genetics...


took a peak cali conn bank got some nice bits but there all std seeds (non fem) fems work out easier for me. dna pretty good had some dna lemon skunk for my first grow came out pretty good i thought! tga? who are these dudes?

have you tried the doctor? sounds crazy i know but smells and tastes like roast chicken crisps! yep. got an 8th yesterday very airy but but tastes crazy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

subcool is tga he has some nice strains and cali connection is coming out with fem seeds real soon.I rather go reg tho so i can make my own seeds and i dont want no hermies coming form fem seeds.I had enough of that already


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 6, 2011)

here are pics of my grow they are drgreenthumb strains iranian og kush and endless skies theses things are only 19 days old and are in miricle grow dirt and those are 20 gallon bags.let me know what you think.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

so you have them in 20 gallon bags of dirt?


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 6, 2011)

yes i don't think they will get root bound this time


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> yes i don't think they will get root bound this time


You plan on vegging them for 12 months???lmao you dont need that much space unless you are growing mini trees


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 6, 2011)

i grew in 5 gallon containers and they got root bound. trees yes big yielding trees


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> i grew in 5 gallon containers and they got root bound. trees yes big yielding trees


well sounds good lets see how big they can get indoors...


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 6, 2011)

i'm going to do my best to get them 5ft if i can if they keep growing the way they are they just might make it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> i'm going to do my best to get them 5ft if i can if they keep growing the way they are they just might make it.


are you putiimng them outdoors?
Or you flowering at 5 feet..They will likely get to 10+ feet if you flower at 5 feet so i hope you have a couple 1000 watts for it..


----------



## londonfog (Jan 6, 2011)

Man this the only guy with C99..I think I might have to order


----------



## londonfog (Jan 6, 2011)

just looked at the price 150 for only 5 seeds...ouchhhhh


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 6, 2011)

londonfog said:


> just looked at the price 150 for only 5 seeds...ouchhhhh


Joey Weed has F2 C99 for $57, getting close to sold out though.
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

londonfog said:


> just looked at the price 150 for only 5 seeds...ouchhhhh


 and its like that with all his strains a big ouchhh


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Joey Weed has F2 C99 for $57, getting close to sold out though.
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html


+rep for the point in right direction.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 7, 2011)

The Dr gear is Top Notch 
Grow 1 seed and clone you can keep it going forever
$150 isnt bad for the quality of the gear 
IMO


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> The Dr gear is Top Notch
> Grow 1 seed and clone you can keep it going forever
> $150 isnt bad for the quality of the gear
> IMO


lmao.I get quality freebies...


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2011)

no offense guy but 150 is way more then I would spend on 5 sends. I think people will charge you only how much you are willing to pay. and I get quality seeds at way lower prices..Keep it real


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

londonfog said:


> no offense guy but 150 is way more then I would spend on 5 sends. I think people will charge you only how much you are willing to pay. and I get quality seeds at way lower prices..Keep it real


 exactly 150 should be 10 seeds or more..Thats just ridiculous i dont care what people say about him,if you can call him and ask him questions the price is overpriced for seeds.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 7, 2011)

150 is for 10 but he sends 11
he is avalible to ask any questions you have 
And you are right there are quality free seeds out there but Greenthumb gear is amoung the best


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> 150 is for 10 but he sends 11
> he is avalible to ask any questions you have
> And you are right there are quality free seeds out there but Greenthumb gear is amoung the best


no he charge 150 for 5,200 for 5 on some strains 10 which is outrageous.
Dna,cali connection and tga are amongst the best to me..Yall go ahead and spend the money..Im too poor to be spending 200 on 5 beans i rather spend that on 25 beans..


----------



## londonfog (Jan 7, 2011)

what I was looking at it was 5 for 150..but hey to each its own...I myself will have to pass...and hell yeah I love DNA and TGA..never tried Cali conections... order them and I can get freebies...lol was just willing to try something new, but seems like folks want to get rich over night..maybe 10 for 150 but not 5


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2011)

londonfog said:


> what I was looking at it was 5 for 150..but hey to each its own...I myself will have to pass...and hell yeah I love DNA and TGA..never tried Cali conections... order them and I can get freebies...lol was just willing to try something new, but seems like folks want to get rich over night..maybe 10 for 150 but not 5


 shit i would have to pass too.Its too rich for my blood..


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 7, 2011)

Cali Connection is a really good breeder, i would recommend them.




nice diesel strains.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> subcool is tga he has some nice strains and cali connection is coming out with fem seeds real soon.I rather go reg tho so i can make my own seeds and i dont want no hermies coming form fem seeds.I had enough of that already


I have the same problem with getting hermie's from fem seeds, but I never get hermies when I grow reg's or clones


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I have the same problem with getting hermie's from fem seeds, but I never get hermies when I grow reg's or clones


right about that...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> Cali Connection is a really good breeder, i would recommend them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah they re good thats all ive been using recently..Also your link is broken or something cant see it..


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

well i've grown his iranian g13 and iranian autoflower 150 each for 11 beans and they are worth every penny at 400 an oz i can live with that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> well i've grown his iranian g13 and iranian autoflower 150 each for 11 beans and they are worth every penny at 400 an oz i can live with that.


You can get anything free and sell it for 400 a oz..a bagseed grown properly can get 400 a oz..lmao


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

not where i come from i've been smoking for 30 years and he buy far has the strong stuff i smoke every day so i need the strong stuff


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

I mean come on 150 when you are in a market with a bunch of different competition and they sell for half the price of cheaper.


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

not were i live. ive been smoking 30 years and his stuff is top notch it's stronger than what i can get around here by far. as far as female seeds go i've always been afraid to get hermy plant's but i've never had even 1 from drgreenthumb.i feel good knowing there all girls no growing and pulling half your stuff.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> not were i live. ive been smoking 30 years and his stuff is top notch it's stronger than what i can get around here by far. as far as female seeds go i've always been afraid to get hermy plant's but i've never had even 1 from drgreenthumb.i feel good knowing there all girls no growing and pulling half your stuff.


dealing with fem seeds you will always have the possibility of getting a hermie..
anything grown would be better than the street stuff unless its another growers stuff.But stuff shipped in bulk with seeds and transported to another town shipped in detergent etc i would not consider top shit..You go ahead and spend 150 on beans..


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I mean come on 150 when you are in a market with a bunch of different competition and they sell for half the price of cheaper.


but his stuff is different the quality is a++++ the autoflower is the best done in 90 days and yield is outstanding i've grown it and it's awsome done in july and easy to hide.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> but his stuff is different the quality is a++++ the autoflower is the best done in 90 days and yield is outstanding i've grown it and it's awsome done in july and easy to hide.


did you try everybodys autoflowers?
If you didnt how you know his is the best?
They have a bunch of new autoflowers that look real good.Its just too many out there for you to say the best when you havent tried them all


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Like i said i use dna/reserva privada and everything i grew from them was a+++++.The price was half of his and i can clone make more seeds etc..Cali connection strains are great as well.I got a couple growing right now with a bunch for next grow again half the price.I would not go out and spend 150-200 on 5-10 beans that is retarded to me maybe to you it seems like a good deal.


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

i have dna sharksbreath growing right now i'm hoping it turns out it seems smaller than my other plants for some reason.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> i have dna sharksbreath growing right now i'm hoping it turns out it seems smaller than my other plants for some reason.


prob because its mostly indica...


----------



## Chad Sexington (Jan 8, 2011)

I have growns quite a few of his beans and never been dissapointed. Top notch in my books. Millenium Bud and Kashmir are awesome.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 8, 2011)

DNA never ever ever had a hermie... germ rate is awesome..prices so damn reasonable I can afford to spend more...and the smoke is always awesome ( but that could be do to me loving my plants..lol)..but for real ...they have A+ genetics at reasonable prices..


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 8, 2011)

To each his own you buy DNA that way maybe the DR wont be out of the good beans when I need them
150 for 11 Fem seeds 13.66 ea seed from DR Greenthumb 85 for 6 14.16ea seed from DNA not much diffrence and Greenthumb is cheaper per seed
there are cheaper seeds from DNA but I think the good stuff is right there


----------



## londonfog (Jan 8, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> To each his own you buy DNA that way maybe the DR wont be out of the good beans when I need them
> 150 for 11 Fem seeds 13.66 ea seed from DR Greenthumb 85 for 6 14.16ea seed from DNA not much diffrence and Greenthumb is cheaper per seed
> there are cheaper seeds from DNA but I think the good stuff is right there


Dude DrGreenthumb offers Cindy 99 is advertise as 5 for 150.. don't know where you keep getting this 11 seed business from. By my math 150/5=30. 30 dollars a seed is crazy, but if it was a magic bean that grew into a beanstalk that I can then climb and battle a giant for the goose that laid the golden egg...wait I think that already happen in a story


----------



## londonfog (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 8, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Dude DrGreenthumb offers Cindy 99 is advertise as 5 for 150.. don't know where you keep getting this 11 seed business from. By my math 150/5=30. 30 dollars a seed is crazy, but if it was a magic bean that grew into a beanstalk that I can then climb and battle a giant for the goose that laid the golden egg...wait I think that already happen in a story


its only the elites that come in 5packs like man said the other have 11


----------



## londonfog (Jan 8, 2011)

does not matter what the others are... what I want is too overprice imho...but you guys enjoy.. I would rather grab a pack of JoeyWeeds at 57 bucks for a ten pack...Great reviews on that one.


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

would you guys like to see some of his stuff growing i have two of his strains going right now and one dna


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> its only the elites that come in 5packs like man said the other have 11


Look everywhere else and elite strains are not even that price for 5 beans that shit is retarded lik i said..
Cali connection nothing but elite strains for 10 seeds you pay 100 but dr greenthumbs in canada dont know how he got the cuttings he says he has charges a arm and leg you have fun getting beat in your head for a price of SEEDS


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

are you buying fem seeds for a 100 for ten.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> are you buying fem seeds for a 100 for ten.


 no but thats the price when the fem seeds are out


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

do you know alot about growing indoors in soil by any chance.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> do you know alot about growing indoors in soil by any chance.


Thats what i do..


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 8, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> 150 is for 10 but he sends 11


 not any more he's raised the price of C99


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> not any more he's raised the price of C99


which is even more ridiculous...


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

could you look at these and give me some idea what my problem is with the leafs there green and growing ok these are 19 days old in pics.


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

the leaf edges are curling up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

My guess is from all that soil..


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

it's miricle grow dirt i know nobody likes it but i have been using it outdoors for years with never a problem.root bound in 5 gallon buckets last time is why i used these and i want bigger plants because i have the room. i flushed the soil with flora-kleen 2 days ago they don't look any worst or any better about the same. i was useing well water that had a lot of rust in it and a bad oder to it so i switched water and hope that helps. i tryed adjusting the ph because it was 5.7 at run off no matter what i did. there are 16 gallons of dirt in each bag i want big plants.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah but you could have waited until they were bigger to transplant into those pots thats alot of dirt they have to work thru and evnso they will grow straight to the bottom.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Look everywhere else and elite strains are not even that price for 5 beans that shit is retarded lik i said..
> Cali connection nothing but elite strains for 10 seeds you pay 100 but dr greenthumbs in canada dont know how he got the cuttings he says he has charges a arm and leg you have fun getting beat in your head for a price of SEEDS


i dont even want the seeds ya madd if ya think im paying 130quid for 5fems of the elites, growin ganj not money trees mate
im sure my cali connection tahoe n sour diesel will easily match up,
they need fems though i only got 1/6 on the tahoe
dna/reserva prevada another good source


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 8, 2011)

i just want to get them back on the right track


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Chem Berry 
(Cali Connection)
$99.00
They're here!!!
The Cali Connection feminized seeds.
Chem Berry = DJ Shorts Blueberry x Chem .
More pics and info coming soon!and there is plenty more of those you want me to pull those too????



Silver Chem 
(Cali Connection)
They're here!!! The Cali Connection feminized seeds . Silver Chem = SSH x OG x Chem D. More pics and info coming soon!

$99.00


Sour Dawg D 
(Cali Connection)
They're here!!! The Cali Connection feminized seeds . Sour Dawg D = Original Sour D x Chem D. More pics and info coming soon!

$99.00

Chem D S1 
(Cali Connection)
They're here!!! The Cali Connection feminized seeds . Chem D S1 = Chem D Selfed. More pics and info coming soon!

$120.00

Chem Reaper 
(Cali Connection)
They're here!!! The Cali Connection feminized seeds . Chem Reaper = pre98 Bubba X Chem D. More pics and info coming soon!

$99.00



Chem Master 
(Cali Connection)
They're here!!! The Cali Connection feminized seeds . Chem Master = Socal Master Kush x Chem D. More pics and info coming soon!

$99.00


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 8, 2011)

i know they do some fems on some sites
if they aint in uk i aint really bothering
where these from ? site wise, wouldnt mind a look
normally just go attitude, pick n mix seeds or down the local market


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

sowamazing.seeds.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah i found it in the end but ill pass there prices are well of on the cali connec stuff just disrespectful that
cheers anyway


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah i know so you know the price will be cheaper once attitude stocks them


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 9, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> iwhere these from ?


Canada, part of the British Empire


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 9, 2011)

swishatwista said:


> Holy shit you guys are bitches, this thread is about DR G's genetics, not you whinny bitches complaining about payin 70$ more dollar for seeds, your the only ones complaining, fuckin pathetic, go back to loving your plants and calli connects jock and get off DR G's, shit makes me sick, whiteberry you sound like a damn teenage girl, you lose respect faster then my bowling ball hits the floor, why do you bitch so much lol, id hate to smoke your weed, probably stress


I agree with you 100 %. 
the dude is too cheap to buy the good Dr's seeds but he wants them desperately there's the cause of the internal torment he keeps dumping on this thread.
I can't help wandering how many free seeds he's getting fro Cali Connection for spamming them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

Not once you ever heard me say i wanted the dr beans..lmao in fact i say the guy is over priced and i would not buy from him for that reason..Oh yeah you got im getting thousand of cali connect seeds for spamming them ...lmfao
Where do you clowns come from the circus is not here..


frmrboi said:


> I agree with you 100 %.
> the dude is too cheap to buy the good Dr's seeds but he wants them desperately there's the cause of the internal torment he keeps dumping on this thread.
> I can't help wandering how many free seeds he's getting fro Cali Connection for spamming them.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2011)

swishatwista said:


> Holy shit you guys are bitches, this thread is about DR G's genetics, not you whinny bitches complaining about payin 70$ more dollar for seeds, your the only ones complaining, fuckin pathetic, go back to loving your plants and calli connects jock and get off DR G's, shit makes me sick, whiteberry you sound like a damn teenage girl, you lose respect faster then my bowling ball hits the floor, why do you bitch so much lol, id hate to smoke your weed, probably stress


First don't see the title stating DR.Greenthumbs genetic talk only...my talk is about his prices..and until you do something like pay my internet bill I will say what I want on an open thread that pertains to the title...Now again in the hopes that Dr.Greenthumb explores the likes of RIU...I WOULD GLADLY PURCHASE YOUR PRODUCTS IF THE PRICE WAS RIGHT ..asking 30 dollars for a bean is crazy...a business deal would be better if you say 10 for 200 not 5 for 150...but hey what do I know I only smoke pot...and it appears you have enough business anywoot.


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 9, 2011)

Hobbes has hypothesized that he charges so much so as to weed out the whiny bums. I'm staring to see his point.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Hobbes has hypothesized that he charges so much so as to weed out the whiny bums. I'm staring to see his point.


Get off hobbes nuts and you wasnt saying nothing before why wait for someone else to say something so you can u follower....


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Hobbes has hypothesized that he charges so much so as to weed out the whiny bums. I'm staring to see his point.


or maybe he charges so much because he has suckers buying it..


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm about to buy his Iranian auto and his Iranian g13 to so It's 20 beans for 350. 17.5 a bean. Riot seeds 6 beans for 185 is over 30 bucks a bean.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2011)

17.5 a bean...yes...30 a bean no..at least not for me, but again you enjoy


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 9, 2011)

Iranian auto 10 beans $150. Iranian g13 10 beans $200. What's the problem.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2011)

5 beans for 150 is the problem which he wants for Cindy 99...I already agree 10 for 200 would be a workable..but 30 dollars a bean is CrAzYyyyYY


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know when he changed but c99 used to be 10 beans. Don't buy those then and he will be forced to drop prices. 30 a bean is outta control. There's alot of breeders trying to bust heads.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 9, 2011)

yup thats all I'm saying..Hell he could have said 10 for 200 and he would have had money all ready...Now I have to mail in a money order to get JoeyWeeds C99..but from what I hear its pretty could too.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 9, 2011)

They used to be 200 for 10. Then he put em on sale for 10 for 150 now he dropped to 5. That's bad news


----------



## aribo (Jan 10, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Dude DrGreenthumb offers Cindy 99 is advertise as 5 for 150.. don't know where you keep getting this 11 seed business from. By my math 150/5=30. 30 dollars a seed is crazy, but if it was a magic bean that grew into a beanstalk that I can then climb and battle a giant for the goose that laid the golden egg...wait I think that already happen in a story


to me it appears the elite strains are around 150-200$ for 5 seeds and his personal strains 150-200$ for 10 seeds maybe 11 with a freebe!?


----------



## aribo (Jan 10, 2011)

looking good to me never done a soil grow before but 20 gallons is a bloody lot, ive got 20 clones flowering at the moment cut at about 8-9" with another 20 ready to go in they all ride in 6 litre (4 1/2) gallonish bags and are around a 11"-16"each..


----------



## aribo (Jan 10, 2011)

monsterlosi said:


> here are pics of my grow they are drgreenthumb strains iranian og kush and endless skies theses things are only 19 days old and are in miricle grow dirt and those are 20 gallon bags.let me know what you think.


looking good to me never done a soil grow before but 20 gallons is a bloody lot, ive got 20 clones flowering at the moment cut at about 8-9" with another 20 ready to go in they all ride in 6 litre (4 1/2) gallonish bags and are around a 11"-16"each..


----------



## aribo (Jan 10, 2011)

been doing a bit of reading and on joey weed c99 sounds pretty good to me they only come in non fem tho (which some might prefer) good pricing but just like dr greenthumbs all the way from canada anybody in the uk ordered and received?


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 10, 2011)

aribo said:


> looking good to me never done a soil grow before but 20 gallons is a bloody lot, ive got 20 clones flowering at the moment cut at about 8-9" with another 20 ready to go in they all ride in 6 litre (4 1/2) gallonish bags and are around a 11"-16"each..


yes i used 20 gallon bags because i want big plants and more yield thanks for looking


----------



## Chad Sexington (Jan 10, 2011)

I purchased Cali Connection seeds from the Attitude last month and got two packs of 10 (Blackwater and the freebie lucky something?) for roughly 100 dollars, otherwise I would have never bought them. Thats 5 bones a seed. Not a bad price if you ask me. But I have also grown a few strains from the Doc and they have been extremely good. He is a little pricey, but you can always seed some of your crop.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 10, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> I purchased Cali Connection seeds from the Attitude last month and got two packs of 10 (Blackwater and the freebie lucky something?) for roughly 100 dollars, otherwise I would have never bought them. Thats 5 bones a seed. Not a bad price if you ask me. But I have also grown a few strains from the Doc and they have been extremely good. He is a little pricey, but you can always seed some of your crop.


Ya like I said earlier 13 something a seed for the Dr Greenthumb and 14 something for Cali
You have to look hard to find ANYONE that had problems or complants with the DRs gear ( except the people bitchin about the price) Always live
s up to what he puts on the product
Not saying the other guys dont have good gear but good stable gear is on a whole diffrent level


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Ya like I said earlier 13 something a seed for the Dr Greenthumb and 14 something for Cali
> You have to look hard to find ANYONE that had problems or complants with the DRs gear ( except the people bitchin about the price) Always live
> s up to what he puts on the product
> Not saying the other guys dont have good gear but good stable gear is on a whole diffrent level


lmao...You go on attitude look at cali connects prices all of them i mean every strain they have is cheaper than everything dr.greenthumbs have so is it 13 for greenthumb and 14 for cali connect beans..They dont have 1 pack for no 150 or 200 but dr has everything that price..


----------



## RoloTomassi (Jan 10, 2011)

aribo said:


> keep us posted!


Received in under 10 days. Can't comment on the quality of the grow/smoke yet but based on what I've heard about evaluating seeds, they look good.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 10, 2011)

whats his best strain ?????


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 11, 2011)

it depends on what your looking for strength or taste i've grown the autoflower and the g13 and they both impressed me.


----------



## cocoxxx (Jan 12, 2011)

bubba katsu cut, im going for it


----------



## monsterlosi (Jan 13, 2011)

this his iranian og kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

And this is a cali connection tahoe og and a ghsc bubba kushView attachment 1378841View attachment 1378842


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> And this is a cali connection tahoe og and a ghsc bubba kush


looks like mine nice n green


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> And this is a cali connection tahoe og and a ghsc bubba kush


 well that answers my question to myself "I wonder what the poor people are growing" ? 
Any pictures of your bagseed or Nirvana gear ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> well that answers my question to myself "I wonder what the poor people are growing" ?
> Any pictures of your bagseed or Nirvana gear ?


 sorry i dont shop at nirvana and bagseed been out of style for me since the 90s lmfao..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> looks like mine nice n green


Thank you trying to keep them healthy because they are really stinking..The bubba smells sweet while the tahoe is putting on the kerosine funnk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> well that answers my question to myself "I wonder what the poor people are growing" ?
> Any pictures of your bagseed or Nirvana gear ?


 Lmfao who is poor?
because i dont want to buy 5 seeds for 200 dollars im poor lmao..
Like i said im smart i wont go pay that much for seeds when i get great quality genetics for 1/3 the price or cheaper..Looks like your question is still unanswered numb nut...lol


----------



## Chad Sexington (Jan 13, 2011)

I was thinking of planting my Tahoes next grow, but I think I'll do the Blackwater since I haven't seen a smoke/grow report on them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> I was thinking of planting my Tahoes next grow, but I think I'll do the Blackwater since I haven't seen a smoke/grow report on them.


 Sounds good..The reason i started my tahoe because swerve said its one of his best strains besides the raskals og.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> Yeah troll you got life all right a sorry one i'd say.Anybody that has nothing better to do than post over and over to thier self like u do on your c.c thread is nothing but a clown.You make everybody out to be a dumbass that has an intrest in dgt's gear.You obviously have some hidden agenda all u do is push cali connection gear on dgt threads.Why are u still here?U made your point about prices about 50 post ago.Your nothing but a freakin loser.Let everyone spend there money the way they want,they don't need your dumbass trying to tell them what to do.


Im a troll really?
This is account with 14 post and half are talking to me...Who r u?
a nobody...Nobody cares to hear you..You dont like what i have to say ignore it add me to your ignore list.

Which cali connection thread im posting to myself? the pick n mix one or the attitude stocking it one?
If you look and read you would see everybody is asking me to post when they ca,me in stock you numb nut..Thats why i posted each strain as they added asshole..Learn how to read and comprehend fool..

Im sorry to say but my life is obviously better than most and like i said better than your sorry asses.
All i say is why spend 200 dollars on 5 seeds and people reply saying he has the best genetics those are the people i make out to be a dumbass like yourself..

I have no hidden agenda i grow numerous strains from different breeders not just cali connection..I grow elite genetics,dna,reserva privada,greenhouse seeds,dutch passion,barneys farm,big buddha etc..All these strains are good genetics and half or 1/3 the price of dr greenthumbs genetics.So what the fuck you talking about numbnut..Hop on your real account and talk to me you fake imposter..


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 14, 2011)

The Dr Greenthumb Has Great Gear mostly for the norther grower,He is a real breeder he doent need any other seed bank to push his gear he has his own site 
As for the cheaper seeds ,Ya there are cheaper seeds and SOME of them are good but you need to grow 10-20 to find the phenos that are advertised
With the Drs gear you grow them and they all could be clones that is the differance.
Same as there are alot of cars some people drive Cadys and BMW and some like the cheap cars Vegas pintos and such
It is all in what you want and how you want to spend your money
If you want to drive a Pinto drive one dont push it on the others


----------



## londonfog (Jan 14, 2011)

so let me get this right..Dr.Greenthumbs genetics are so good that all his females could be mothers ?????


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 14, 2011)

Pretty much


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2011)

I see i was reported to a mod because people cant handle the truth,,lmao


----------



## steampick (Jan 14, 2011)

I got no problem with what you're saying wyteberry. You post good info, and usually don't bash for the sake of bashing. Dr. Greenthumbs (kinda dumb name, by the way) is overpriced when considering the other seed bank's prices. No doubt about it.
His seeds may be good (they better be for that price), but aint nothing wrong with telling about others with good quality and better prices. That was your point, and there's nothing wrong at all with making it.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Jan 14, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> well that answers my question to myself "I wonder what the poor people are growing" ?
> Any pictures of your bagseed or Nirvana gear ?


I wouldn't knock Nirvana.
I grew NL and Aurora Indica the last growing season from em through dopeseeds.com
.
Grew the doc's Endless sky,Chemdawg, and the Dope.

Honestly,I'd take Nirvana's NL over all of em.
My buddy prefers the Chemdawg although Nirvana's NL was the biggest yielder.
I was dissappointed with "the Dope's" air buds.Good yield though.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Jan 14, 2011)

Forgot to mention this was all outdoor.

And the good thing about Dr.greenthumb was that his plants from seed were all consistent.
They were basically identical.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2011)

steampick said:


> I got no problem with what you're saying wyteberry. You post good info, and usually don't bash for the sake of bashing. Dr. Greenthumbs (kinda dumb name, by the way) is overpriced when considering the other seed bank's prices. No doubt about it.
> His seeds may be good (they better be for that price), but aint nothing wrong with telling about others with good quality and better prices. That was your point, and there's nothing wrong at all with making it.


Thank you my friend at least some people see my point i will rep u as soon as i can gave out too much already..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2011)

muaythaibanger said:


> I wouldn't knock Nirvana.
> I grew NL and Aurora Indica the last growing season from em through dopeseeds.com
> .
> Grew the doc's Endless sky,Chemdawg, and the Dope.
> ...


 whoa and this is someone who grew the docs genetics 3 different strains lmao....good shit boy ill rep you too for telling that boy who thinks he is a farmer..


----------



## imfromjapanman (Jan 15, 2011)

i got his bubba kush and og kush at 9 weeks and its 100% best genetics. the bubba is straight indica with dense dense buds. even the bottom buds are rock hard. and with pink and purple colors throughout. amazing looking. and the smell is just kush all the way. all of them look like clones. i need to take pics the og is just so lemony and a crazy yield. the lemon is so strong thats all u smell. you get what you pay for trust me! ill post pics soon for proof!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

imfromjapanman said:


> i got his bubba kush and og kush at 9 weeks and its 100% best genetics. the bubba is straight indica with dense dense buds. even the bottom buds are rock hard. and with pink and purple colors throughout. amazing looking. and the smell is just kush all the way. all of them look like clones. i need to take pics the og is just so lemony and a crazy yield. the lemon is so strong thats all u smell. you get what you pay for trust me! ill post pics soon for proof!


my ghs bubba kush is straight indica 100 percent.
you say 100 percent best genetics so you grown everybodies bubba kush right?
for your info thats the katsu cut bubba which is not the same as the other bubbas out there.Bubbas smell like earthy hash,coffee.

All og kush are lemon fuelly pinesol.Og kush,og 18, my tahoe og an a couple more..
whats the genetics of og kush?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 15, 2011)

i agree that dgt's pricers are more than most other breeders out there.. simply can't argue the facts there.. but i also know that he has some of the best genetics out there, hands down.. his og kush blew away anything else that i have grown up till now.. simply amazing smoke, and the plant was my best yeilder to date..
yah, some people maybe happy with their dollar store genetics, cough, ghsc, cough cough, but if your looking for top line genetics, and don't care about paying to get that, then dr greenthumbs is the place to go.
and i simply love the fact that i can pick up the phone and talk to the main man himself.. how many of you can say you can pick up the phone and talk to arjan? i don't know why one would other than to ask why he is such a tool and sells shite, but still.. i've never had any real issues with any of my dgt's gear, but i still had a few simple questions about one of his strains, and it is beautiful to be able to talk to the breeder himself.. other than maybe running into say a subcool or someone similiar on the boards, i think that drgt's gives his customers the best access to the breeder, which really is unheard of these days...


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

134 posts and only one a$$^&*$ that is still bashing the Drs worth .
Between the DR and Subcool there really isnt much original out there most just take someone elses stuff and cross it with something they call there own
Thats fine with me more DR beans for the people that know what good genetics are
Hope cali conection is paying him well


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> 134 posts and only one a$$^&*$ that is still bashing the Drs worth .
> Between the DR and Subcool there really isnt much original out there most just take someone elses stuff and cross it with something they call there own
> Thats fine with me more DR beans for the people that know what good genetics are
> Hope cali conection is paying him well


 another idiot lmao...Yeah they pay me grands a month
This post proves how dumb you are subcools strains are all crosses whats original about that idiot?


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for stepping up to who I was talking about
I hope you dont treat people the same way you do on hear ( If so what a lonly sorry person you must be)
Other then you there has been no bashing just you
You know nothing about me, Dont go away mad, JUST GO AWAY


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Thanks for stepping up to who I was talking about
> I hope you dont treat people the same way you do on hear ( If so what a lonly sorry person you must be)
> Other then you there has been no bashing just you
> You know nothing about me, Dont go away mad, JUST GO AWAY


 lmao...what do you consider bashing?
me telling people they can get elite strains in seeds for cheaper than 150 for 5 or 200 for 10?
If thats bashing you need to go to school idiot...
You must know my whole life.Im lonely all by myself boo hoo..
Im simply pointing out there are other options.
If you read thru the thread you will see im not the only one who said that or do i have to pukk up those posts a-hole...


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for showing your true colors 
Again the only thing you can say is 150 or 200 for 10 seeds
If any body is foolish enough to think that that is the only place to get them then thats there fault.
Hell bagseed its free a lot cheaper then CC seeds and you can grow some good smoke from bagseed why arnt you trying to talk people into that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

aribo said:


> wyteberrywidow, got any strains you can recomend?





aribo said:


> £48 sounds even better tho lol





londonfog said:


> just looked at the price 150 for only 5 seeds...ouchhhhh





londonfog said:


> no offense guy but 150 is way more then I would spend on 5 sends. I think people will charge you only how much you are willing to pay. and I get quality seeds at way lower prices..Keep it real





londonfog said:


> what I was looking at it was 5 for 150..but hey to each its own...I myself will have to pass...and hell yeah I love DNA and TGA..never tried Cali conections... order them and I can get freebies...lol was just willing to try something new, but seems like folks want to get rich over night..maybe 10 for 150 but not 5





tingpoon said:


> Cali Connection is a really good breeder, i would recommend them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





londonfog said:


> DNA never ever ever had a hermie... germ rate is awesome..prices so damn reasonable I can afford to spend more...and the smoke is always awesome ( but that could be do to me loving my plants..lol)..but for real ...they have A+ genetics at reasonable prices..





londonfog said:


> Dude DrGreenthumb offers Cindy 99 is advertise as 5 for 150.. don't know where you keep getting this 11 seed business from. By my math 150/5=30. 30 dollars a seed is crazy, but if it was a magic bean that grew into a beanstalk that I can then climb and battle a giant for the goose that laid the golden egg...wait I think that already happen in a story





londonfog said:


> does not matter what the others are... what I want is too overprice imho...but you guys enjoy.. I would rather grab a pack of JoeyWeeds at 57 bucks for a ten pack...Great reviews on that one.





00ashoo said:


> i dont even want the seeds ya madd if ya think im paying 130quid for 5fems of the elites, growin ganj not money trees mate
> im sure my cali connection tahoe n sour diesel will easily match up,
> they need fems though i only got 1/6 on the tahoe
> dna/reserva prevada another good source





londonfog said:


> First don't see the title stating DR.Greenthumbs genetic talk only...my talk is about his prices..and until you do something like pay my internet bill I will say what I want on an open thread that pertains to the title...Now again in the hopes that Dr.Greenthumb explores the likes of RIU...I WOULD GLADLY PURCHASE YOUR PRODUCTS IF THE PRICE WAS RIGHT ..asking 30 dollars for a bean is crazy...a business deal would be better if you say 10 for 200 not 5 for 150...but hey what do I know I only smoke pot...and it appears you have enough business anywoot.





londonfog said:


> or maybe he charges so much because he has suckers buying it..





londonfog said:


> 17.5 a bean...yes...30 a bean no..at least not for me, but again you enjoy





londonfog said:


> 5 beans for 150 is the problem which he wants for Cindy 99...I already agree 10 for 200 would be a workable..but 30 dollars a bean is CrAzYyyyYY





londonfog said:


> yup thats all I'm saying..Hell he could have said 10 for 200 and he would have had money all ready...Now I have to mail in a money order to get JoeyWeeds C99..but from what I hear its pretty could too.





Chad Sexington said:


> I was thinking of planting my Tahoes next grow, but I think I'll do the Blackwater since I haven't seen a smoke/grow report on them.


And you call me bashing right..Learn how to read and hop off my NUTS


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

@green dave why are you still on my NUTS...
From the beginnig the op,person who made the thread asked me if i got any strains i recommend not you..I recommended some and im a absher you sound like the idiot im calling you fool


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 15, 2011)

It is no good talking to a know it all .
Good luck people


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> It is no good talking to a know it all .
> Good luck people


If you can read and comprehend you will know your posts dont make no sense..The op clearly asked me a question i answered and you call me a basher because of what?


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 15, 2011)

well i would like to give me 2 cents here...i was checking dr greenthumb for awhile now. i was planning to order from him awhile back, was suppose to get the cheese for $200 with 10 seeds...and dang now hes prices are ridiculous $150 for 5 seeds??? ...thats way over hes head to charge people that much money. 

id bet my money on cali connection and tga. im sure ill get quality genetics as well.

dr greenthumb "maybe" the best breeder, i wouldnt doubt that he is "one" of the top breeders. for all the post that i have been reading, personally i have never tried him or smoke any of hes gear, would love to though, but dont tell me with only 5 seeds he can guarantee that 90%-100% that all of it can be a fine mother. he aint god, bro...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> well i would like to give me 2 cents here...i was checking dr greenthumb for awhile now. i was planning to order from him awhile back, was suppose to get the cheese for $200 with 10 seeds...and dang now hes prices are ridiculous $150 for 5 seeds??? ...thats way over hes head to charge people that much money.
> 
> id bet my money on cali connection and tga. im sure ill get quality genetics as well.


Why thank you another one who sees the light..
You will get rep when i can flavio.


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 15, 2011)

dont forget about serious seeds


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 15, 2011)

00ashoo said:


> dont forget about serious seeds


i have read simon from serious, george cervantes, shantibaba from mr nice all said that you would at least need a bunch of seeds to like really find that phenomenon mom that would get you going with your breed. ill buy 5 seeds from dr greenthumb and ask him to start from scratch with that and start to breed with the 5 seeds i bough from him, and see how it goes from there.

heres a small concept i would like to compare. shantibaba created...white widow, great white shark, el nino, white rhino all fuckin legend. simon created white russian, ak47, chronic all fuckin legend. and this are the guys who stated that you need more than 5 seeds to find the real gem. dr greenthumb created what? endless sky? chumaluma? im pretty sure he would say the same thing. 

much respect to doc green...believe me, i wish i can get hes strain. not that i cant afford it. its just impractical. im actually envy from people who got hes shit. i regret that i diddnt get hes cheese when it was still $200 for 10 seeds, and im sure ill regret it in the future for not buying the 5 seeds for $150 when he jacks the price again.

i know he offers s1 no doubt, but id also like to see him post on hes website how he ended up getting seeds from a clone only strain. what he did and how he did it.


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Green dave,some KIDS just have alot of hate in them these days.Nothing you say or do changes it, probably alot of head trauma as a infant.Done alot of research on the doc's goods the last couple days(grow,smoke reports,testemonials)Very hard to find ANY bad reviews.Good review=Good product=Happy customer.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 15, 2011)

If you dont like his prices dont buy . jesus


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 15, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> Green dave,some KIDS just have alot of hate in them these days.Nothing you say or do changes it, probably alot of head trauma as a infant.Done alot of research on the doc's goods the last couple days(grow,smoke reports,testemonials)Very hard to find ANY bad reviews.Good review=Good product=Happy customer.


yo bro...just wana clarify i aint hatin on the doc, i was just giving my opinion about someone vouching that all 5 seeds would have a greater chance of having a solid mom for $200 over 20 seeds for the same amount from a reputable breeder as well. im pretty sure doc is on the top 10 or even top 5 of creating or breeding quality stable genetics. maybe he does, i dont know...all im sayin theres no way that you can know that the seed will turn out to be a spectacular mom until u grow it. id probably get hes seeds in the future, believe me all the facts about growing, knowing who is the decent breeder, top notch breeder...alll the knowledge ive gather so far came from this forum. so i am not doubting any1 thats been raving about the doc. hey if whyterberrywidow is giving hes opinion let him be, but dont just look on the negative side of hes opinion but rather he could be onto something like telling people that theres alternative route for other growers like me who would like to grow top notch strains other than the doc like cali connect for example. so i respect the guy if not for him i wouldnt even check cali connect. shit my deadhead og is one plant that ive never seen before so far. 

i just started growing last year and my expectations are high. i aint cheap when spending money on seeds, heck just for the first quarter of this year i am already spending $500. i understand what hes tryng to prove. so peace ya'all...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> yo bro...just wana clarify i aint hatin on the doc, i was just giving my opinion about someone vouching that all 5 seeds would have a greater chance of having a solid mom for $200 over 20 seeds for the same amount from a reputable breeder as well. im pretty sure doc is on the top 10 or even top 5 of creating or breeding quality stable genetics. maybe he does, i dont know...all im sayin theres no way that you can know that the seed will turn out to be a spectacular mom until u grow it. id probably get hes seeds in the future, believe me all the facts about growing, knowing who is the decent breeder, top notch breeder...alll the knowledge ive gather so far came from this forum. so i am not doubting any1 thats been raving about the doc. hey if whyterberrywidow is giving hes opinion let him be, but dont just look on the negative side of hes opinion but rather he could be onto something like telling people that theres alternative route for other growers like me who would like to grow top notch strains other than the doc like cali connect for example. so i respect the guy if not for him i wouldnt even check cali connect. shit my deadhead og is one plant that ive never seen before so far.
> 
> i just started growing last year and my expectations are high. i aint cheap when spending money on seeds, heck just for the first quarter of this year i am already spending $500. i understand what hes tryng to prove. so peace ya'all...


Thank you flavio some peolpe have no logic.Dont even pay mind to jagdog he is just a loser on another account talking shit to me so when i say something back he reports me to a mod and deletes his post..What a loser!

The fact is the op of this thread asked ME WHAT STRAIN I RECOMMEND I GAV MY OPINION AND 2CENTS BUT EVERYBODY SAYS IM BASHING WHAT A BUNCH OF RETARDS.


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Your wrong again wbw.This is my 1 and only accout,have been member here for less than year.I have absolutely nothing to hide from anyone.Didn't delete no posts.What happened to a couple of your posts on the 14th,guess i'm majic and deleted them to.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> Your wrong again wbw.This is my 1 and only accout,have been member here for less than year.I have absolutely nothing to hide from anyone.Didn't delete no posts.What happened to a couple of your posts on the 14th,guess i'm majic and deleted them to.


It was deleted by a mod because i was reported...
SO i guess the mod deleted your posts aswell because you sound like a fool,no friends and threads of bullshit.All saying you want a greenthumbs strain but never got to it.
I dont really care what you say your a nub
The fact is the person who made this thread asked for my opinion not yours mine and when i answered it you call me a basher so i could tell you either ignore me of hop off my nuts.


----------



## s8045488 (Jan 15, 2011)

What about using pure green tea in watering the plants?


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 15, 2011)

A noob or as you call it a nub!!!!!! you call me that because i've came here for info on dgt.Just because i have no friends here i'm a noob? Just because I started a thread here asking for info on dgt strains i'm a noob? You've already accused me of being a fake imposter,now a noob,what's next?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> A noob or as you call it a nub!!!!!! you call me that because i've came here for info on dgt.Just because i have no friends here i'm a noob? Just because I started a thread here asking for info on dgt strains i'm a noob? You've already accused me of being a fake imposter,now a noob,what's next?


 nub and newb are two different things kid please like i said ignore me or just hop off my nuts kid...DAmn


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry buddy i'm not going anywhere.Gonna be here on dgt threads,growing something of his this year.Maybe someone here will help me decide what it's gonna be.That's my only reason i'm here.What's your reason for still being here?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The fact is the person who made this thread asked for my opinion not yours mine and when i answered it you call me a basher so i could tell you either ignore me or hop off my nuts.


Can you read or comprehend????


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 15, 2011)

didn't you answer that over 100 posts ago.Also this thread wasn't started asking you anything.ARIBO was asking for people who had dealt with DGT to give him info.All anybody has to do is look.Saw where MOD had to spank your little hind end on the other DGT thread.What's up with that?


----------



## imfromjapanman (Jan 15, 2011)

*How did CC come out with so many new strains so fast? It takes time to stabilize a strain and I just don't believe they are 100% legit. But most of the crosses are with OG or SFV OG or the like....*


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont have a review on the seeds sorry, just wanna ramble. I am way too cheap/poor to afford those! I hope those of you that get em are happy with them. I wish I could try em as well...oh well. Gonna smoke my less expensive weed now and be happy still.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> didn't you answer that over 100 posts ago.Also this thread wasn't started asking you anything.ARIBO was asking for people who had dealt with DGT to give him info.All anybody has to do is look.Saw where MOD had to spank your little hind end on the other DGT thread.What's up with that?


If you want to be technical it was started asking about exodus cheese and homegrown fantas cheese technically..
Yeah i answered and also other people were asking questions and now we have a retard like yourself who wants to come in a hang off my nut sac..The mod didnt spank nothing.Wow because he said something he spanked me?
I replied back laughing because the op of that thread deleted what he said to me and then reported me as i stated in that thread..Damn u must love my nut sac. 



imfromjapanman said:


> *How did CC come out with so many new strains so fast? It takes time to stabilize a strain and I just don't believe they are 100% legit. But most of the crosses are with OG or SFV OG or the like....*


 What makes you think those strains came out quick?
Those strains werent released to the public until now but he has been working on them for a year or more.If you want go to cali connection website register on the forums and ask swerve and his other breeders...
Do you know how long he has been working on his projects?
Yes he uses his trusty sfv og father for all his crosses.Something a breeder does when they have something special..


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 15, 2011)

my neutered dog probably has bigger nuts than u.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> my neutered dog probably has bigger nuts than u.


I bet because you covering all mine up kid.Hop off my nuts already damn.


----------



## Brooklynz Kush (Jan 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I bet because you covering all mine up kid.Hop off my nuts already damn.


lmao!!!
Why is he a basher?
All i see is i guy saying people have other options then to just fork out 150-200 dollars for 5 beans.
If you want to spend your money with dr gt go right ahead he said that and plenty of other people in this thread said that so why are you just picking on him..
wyteberry i think you have a admirer lmfao.....


----------



## imfromjapanman (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah whats up with the beef?


----------



## aribo (Jan 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I see i was reported to a mod because people cant handle the truth,,lmao


Well I dont know whats going on with reporting and whatnot tad over,so you dont favour dr thumbs or their price at least, everybodys entitled to there opinion you have yours others have theres. its age old what strain/breeder is the best, and probably impossible to awnser. on that note I just bought Big book of buds volume 2 by Ed rosenthel who some might think is a crap writer and talks a load of #[email protected]! their opinion, was a good all round book in my opinion. sifted through briefly and had dr greenthumbs in there! a a bit abouts his works and 2 strains endless sky and i dunno was only a glance.


----------



## aribo (Jan 16, 2011)

remember this should all be fun and games no need for arguments, ok difference of opinons great im down for that! thats how you learn but there's fire in some of these posts relax and grow good ganja, think ill grab a green house cheese in a min take a quick pic and throw it up. oh got more seeds not dgt yet but hes coming 2xdinafem diesel £10 and a cuple pennys per piece 2x dreaddys cheese £6ish a piece hgf chesse £7ish a piece 2xbarneys vanilla cush £5ish a piece 2x dna kushberry £hmm 7ish? 2x serious ak47 £11ish all fem..


----------



## aribo (Jan 16, 2011)

ok so here are my ghs cheese flowered from clone and a ghs white rhino flower from a bushy mother actualy snapped of one of the main stem lst it (my bad) made a few clones from it tho and its still quite a dense bush of leaves budding up nicely oh there all at the 31/2 4ish 4week of flower rhino in 10l bucket with 2 2"round airstones and cheese are in grow bags full of rockwhool cippings around 6l


----------



## aribo (Jan 16, 2011)

aribo said:


> ok so here are my ghs cheese flowered from clone and a ghs white rhino flower from a bushy mother actualy snapped of one of the main stem lst it (my bad) made a few clones from it tho and its still quite a dense bush of leaves budding up nicely oh there all at the 31/2 4ish 4week of flower rhino in 10l bucket with 2 2"round airstones and cheese are in grow bags full of rockwhool cippings around 6l


the close up of it being held is the ghs rhino cola tip the one not the ghs cheese


----------



## aribo (Jan 16, 2011)

aribo said:


> the close up of it being held is the ghs rhino cola tip the one not the ghs cheese



haha wong way round im baked


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

imfromjapanman said:


> yeah whats up with the beef?


 ask frmrboi and his body jdog these 2 guys were the only ones talking shit


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 16, 2011)

The DR is a fucking joke ..I asked this D-bag if he would sell 5 packs ..he said no hes not splitting packs ..I respected that ..but 6 months later u turnaround and sell FEM 5 packs for the same price as a whole pack ? $150-200 wtf?! ..And although theres alot of people that can vouch for him being legit ..and i kno he is ..and i kno the beans pay for themselves after the first run ...but his pricing is outrages ..I can buy a pack of DNA and CALI conn beans ..or alphakronik or riot ..etc and still get more beans killer genes and save a buck...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

silverhazefiend said:


> The DR is a fucking joke ..I asked this D-bag if he would sell 5 packs ..he said no hes not splitting packs ..I respected that ..but 6 months later u turnaround and sell FEM 5 packs for the same price as a whole pack ? $150-200 wtf?! ..And although theres alot of people that can vouch for him being legit ..and i kno he is ..and i kno the beans pay for themselves after the first run ...but his pricing is outrages ..I can buy a pack of DNA and CALI conn beans ..or alphakronik or riot ..etc and still get more beans killer genes and save a buck...


My point exactly thank you for this post..


----------



## Chad Sexington (Jan 16, 2011)

imfromjapanman said:


> *How did CC come out with so many new strains so fast? It takes time to stabilize a strain and I just don't believe they are 100% legit. But most of the crosses are with OG or SFV OG or the like....*


Yea I know what you mean, it seems to me they use a clone or good phenod mommy, and then has a SFV OG Kush hit it. All their strains seem to be a _whatever_ x _SFV OG Kush F4_. But I've yet to hear bad things about them so I might as well try them out for myself.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just like cars and girls, some ppl wanna pay more for the same quality to brag about what they can spend.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Just like cars and girls, some ppl wanna pay more for the same quality to brag about what they can spend.


 Yeah seems to be the case..I got the money to spend 2002 on five seeds im the best..lmao


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2011)

imfromjapanman said:


> *How did CC come out with so many new strains so fast? It takes time to stabilize a strain and I just don't believe they are 100% legit. But most of the crosses are with OG or SFV OG or the like....*


if thats the case bro...i have 5 of deadhead og that looked like almost the same in every aspect with big ass giant fan leaves. stinkin to the bitch for more than a month vegging. couldnt say if hes strains are new, could be new to the public but already been on hes lab for quite awhile now. if i am not mistaken he had an issue of having a few strains autoflower in the previous months...so meaning to said hes been working on with a rudrealis plant that fucked up a few of hes moms. so i wouldnt be surprised if cali connect would offer auto strains.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> if thats the case bro...i have 5 of deadhead og that looked like almost the same in every aspect with big ass giant fan leaves. stinkin to the bitch for more than a month vegging. couldnt say if hes strains are new, could be new to the public but already been on hes lab for quite awhile now. if i am not mistaken he had an issue of having a few strains autoflower in the previous months...so meaning to said hes been working on with a rudrealis plant that fucked up a few of hes moms. so i wouldnt be surprised if cali connect would offer auto strains.


 he fixed that problem and giving replacement packs to those who had those..That was the white breeder packs now he sells black breeders packs.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 20, 2011)

So let me get this right
You BUY seeds from him to find out that there was a problem ?
So you pay CC to test seeds?
Ill let the breeder do the tests and buy a proven Finished product


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> So let me get this right
> You BUY seeds from him to find out that there was a problem ?
> So you pay CC to test seeds?
> Ill let the breeder do the tests and buy a proven Finished product


 No you got it all wrong buddy.
Some people had the problem of seeds autoflowering because i guess where he was making strains there was a autoflower male loose.He fixed that problem already before he started selling seeds on attitude.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No you got it all wrong buddy.
> Some people had the problem of seeds autoflowering because i guess where he was making strains there was a autoflower male loose.He fixed that problem already before he started selling seeds on attitude.


Some people had the problem of autoflowering but he fixed the problem before selling the seeds on attitude ?
First it shouldnt matter where you buy seeds.
Secondly if he had this problem what other problems does he have?
I would like to know or at LEAST TRUST what I spend my money on


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Some people had the problem of autoflowering but he fixed the problem before selling the seeds on attitude ?
> First it shouldnt matter where you buy seeds.
> Secondly if he had this problem what other problems does he have?
> I would like to know or at LEAST TRUST what I spend my money on


Do what you feel..I know the cali connection strains im running right now did not autoflowered..I got some more to run after this..Im straight..


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 20, 2011)

so lets get this straght, you are getting replacements for crap that someone tested on you? sounds way better than dr. greenthumb, lol


----------



## 00ashoo (Jan 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No you got it all wrong buddy.
> Some people had the problem of seeds autoflowering because i guess where he was making strains there was a autoflower male loose.He fixed that problem already before he started selling seeds on attitude.


im sure i read somewhere where he said somthing about he had someone working for him n he decided to fuck up the seed crop or just let an auto loose but now hes cut them bridges n doiing all the work himself so there aint no fuck ups


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2011)

yes, before he even ventured in distributing seeds at attitude he got all the issues fixed and replaced all the auto. there was a guy who was working for him that fucked up the moms mixing the auto male on the flowering room.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> so lets get this straght, you are getting replacements for crap that someone tested on you? sounds way better than dr. greenthumb, lol


time to moved on bro...its been awhile, and one honest mistake that has been fixed shudnt be an issue anymore. thats just reality, every business has its own internal problems it just so happens that theres an idot working for him. if you love coca cola and 1 day u decided to buy one bottle and end up getting sprite inside the bottle of coke, wud that hunt you forever and hate coca cola? wud you still buy from them if they had fixed the issue? cali connect did replaced the seeds that autoflowered. and i for one did bought a few seeds from him after the incident. ill vouche it gave me no problem at all, as a matter of fact it was one of my best plants so far. 

could be that dr greenthumb had no problems at all so he decided to make more profit out of 5 seeds instead of 10 seeds.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 24, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> i have read simon from serious, george cervantes, shantibaba from mr nice all said that you would at least need a bunch of seeds to like really find that phenomenon mom that would get you going with your breed. ill buy 5 seeds from dr greenthumb and ask him to start from scratch with that and start to breed with the 5 seeds i bough from him, and see how it goes from there.
> 
> heres a small concept i would like to compare. shantibaba created...white widow, great white shark, el nino, white rhino all fuckin legend. simon created white russian, ak47, chronic all fuckin legend. and this are the guys who stated that you need more than 5 seeds to find the real gem. dr greenthumb created what? endless sky? chumaluma? im pretty sure he would say the same thing.
> 
> ...


ima quote on my own post # 147. regarding about the doc selling hes seeds over priced. he is now selling hes g13 for the price of $100 a seed. i knew this was coming really hard. let us wait a few more weeks until he jacks hes priced again as opposed to people still supporting hes price. and then i will start regretting thinking that when i had a chance getting it $200 for 10 seeds. pretty soon other breeders will start jacking there price so better start scratching and making your own seeds if this trend continues.


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 24, 2011)

$100 per seed,littleflavio your not the only one shocked by this......I'll spend $150-$200 for 10 seeds,but $200 for 2 seeds is insulting.Can't back the doc on this.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

jagdog3 said:


> $100 per seed,littleflavio your not the only one shocked by this......I'll spend $150-$200 for 10 seeds,but $200 for 2 seeds is insulting.Can't back the doc on this.


Now you se the picture of over priced seeds lmfao


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 24, 2011)

I have to agree with Jagdog


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> I have to agree with Jagdog


 No one can back the doc on this his prices been stupid and people like ones in tbis thread made his head so big he feels he can do this...SO where are all the diehard dr fans go watse your money on his overpriced seeds and call him a cannabis god...Fucking fools


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 24, 2011)

The price for the G13 is overboard as JagDog and AP have stated but his other gear is worth it
As for Fucking fools there is only one on this thread that I have seen


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Why is his other gear worth it when you can get any of his "elites" for way cheaper from many different seed makers? It's not like he worked em', he just made some S1's of some cut's he got.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> The price for the G13 is overboard as JagDog and AP have stated but his other gear is worth it
> As for Fucking fools there is only one on this thread that I have seen


And ive seen plenty on this thread alone.You included.
I know you cant call me a fool when people are now agreeing wit me.
If his strains are worth it and you are not a fool then you would buy his 1 seed for a 100 dollars which in turn would make a fool of yourself so you are a fool either way.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

I believe in competitive pricing, and I also believe in paying more for a better product. I really see no evidence that any 1 seed can be worth $100 though sorry.


----------



## medicine21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Why don't we grow his G-13 before we label it overpriced? If the yield and quality are better than anything you have seen, even if it does 10% more (yield/potency) than your favorite strain $100 is NOTHING. Especially, if you keep a G-13 mother and do perpetual.

I don't get how you can call a product overpriced if you have NEVER tried it! I bought a bottle of Azamax for $140 and thought it was overpriced. But when it killed off my mite infestation, I would've even paid more!

Is it real G-13? Pretty unlikely, it seems... Maybe somebody with a relationship to the doc, should ask. Some more info here.


----------



## medicine21 (Jan 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> *Never had exp with dr.greenthumb* i stay away because of the prices but people speak highly of hm and praise the genetics.So if you have the cash to fork out give it a shot.
> To me 150-200 dollars for seeds can buy me 3-4 packs of seeds so i dont bother with his strains.Besides the only strain im interested in his is the bubba kush katsu cut(purple pheno) everything else to me is way over priced.but again thats just me


If you've never tried dr. greenthumb why do you have so many posts in this thread? All your posts more or less say the same stuff: "Overpriced...You're fucking fools for buying it... etc..."


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Why don't we grow his G-13 before we label it overpriced? If the yield and quality are better than anything you have seen, even if it does 10% more (yield/potency) than your favorite strain $100 is NOTHING. Especially, if you keep a G-13 mother and do perpetual.
> 
> I don't get how you can call a product overpriced if you have NEVER tried it! I bought a bottle of Azamax for $140 and thought it was overpriced. But when it killed off my mite infestation, I would've even paid more!
> 
> Is it real G-13? Pretty unlikely, it seems... Maybe somebody with a relationship to the doc, should ask. Some more info here.


 I have heard great things about Azamax, but the price was high. I used hot shot No pest for $6 and all the mites and every other pest is gone too. I wont say mine is better, but I got the results I wanted for a price that I find reasonable.


----------



## medicine21 (Jan 24, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard great things about Azamax, but the price was high. I used hot shot No pest for $6 and all the mites and every other pest is gone too. I wont say mine is better, but I got the results I wanted for a price that I find reasonable.


Good tip, I'll give this product a shot! IMO, this is a perfect example of how we create value by sharing useful information here. Rambling on about something sucking or not being worth the cost without ever trying it FIRST HAND is worthless and is a waste of everybody's time. Well I heard that my cousin's friend has a brother, who's tried LED lights two years ago and those are terrible!!! DO NOT USE THEM whatever you do, guys!


----------



## lowerarchy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Wyteberrywidow*: I don't see how you get your rocks off saving 50 bucks on some seeds when your time is so obviously worth nothing that you'll stretch a thread out to over 20 pages posting the same shit over and over. Your 50 dollars in savings is now worth nothing - you just spent days perpetuating a stupid flamewar that contributes nothing. Get a job or something. But hey, I guess you don't get to 10000 posts without a significant amount of utter shit being posted - nobody has 10000 thoughts worth sharing in their lifetimes. Ok, now I've given you at least two things to disagree with, so go ahead and respond as you inevitably will, but I should warn you that I won't be reading it.

*Everyone else*: the irony of arguing about an independent breeder charging what he wants and needs to charge in a rip-off industry like weed growing is astounding. As a group, _we buy more than anyone else in the home gardening community combined._ We spend so much money we make trust fund babies driving around in their parent's bentleys look like shoeless hobos. I know I'm not alone in that I have to drop $5000 just to get my room set up and my lights blazing, but you know what? This is a high-value crop and we wouldn't be doing it like this if it wasn't worth it. What I mean is that it's better to toss a breeder some bucks than anyone else in the supply chain, this is an inverted pyramid resting on strength of your genetics.


----------



## Green Dave (Jan 24, 2011)

Well said Lowerarchy


----------



## medicine21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Green Dave said:


> Well said Lowerarchy


Indeed. Isn't if funny, whenever you buy something it seems so damn expensive, but when you run the numbers it's still worth it?


----------



## OGMan (Jan 24, 2011)

I think wyteberrywidow works for Attitude and this is all about dissing greenthumb for the benefit of Attitude


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] he told that chump get a job or something... hahahahaha


----------



## jagdog3 (Jan 24, 2011)

$200 for 2 seeds......Damn i'd probably lose one somehow.I'll be going with the doc's iranian g13-10 seeds $200 also his iranian chemdog-10 seeds $150.I don't think anyone is a fool for paying $100 per seed if thats what they want to grow.WBW the only thing i agree with you about is the G-13's price,nothing else.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 24, 2011)

i don't want to piss in anyones cornflakes or say anything bad about anyone but I paid TOP dollar for some beans from Cali Connection and i had a ton of hermies and wasted MONTHS of my time. How do you put a price on that? Yeah, I saved about $50 by NOT buying the same seeds from Greenthumb but I will NEVER do that again. I have never had a hermy from any of greenthujmb's beans and to me that is worth ANY price. Even the hermy prone Trainwreck didn't have a single hermy flower.i bought Joeys C99 and it was nothing like as good a greenthumb's C99 which IMHO is the closest thing to the original bros grimm as there is. Greenthumb says he makes S1s with his own technique. I don't know but I do know they're doing something right over there and I for one will pay whatever it takes to get QUALITY and RELIABILITY. Excellence kids, comes at a price.


----------



## punkenstien (Jan 24, 2011)

OGMan said:


> i don't want to piss in anyones cornflakes or say anything bad about anyone but I paid TOP dollar for some beans from Cali Connection and i had a ton of hermies and wasted MONTHS of my time. How do you put a price on that? Yeah, I saved about $50 by NOT buying the same seeds from Greenthumb but I will NEVER do that again. I have never had a hermy from any of greenthujmb's beans and to me that is worth ANY price. Even the hermy prone Trainwreck didn't have a single hermy flower.i bought Joeys C99 and it was nothing like as good a greenthumb's C99 which IMHO is the closest thing to the original bros grimm as there is. Greenthumb says he makes S1s with his own technique. I don't know but I do know they're doing something right over there and I for one will pay whatever it takes to get QUALITY and RELIABILITY. Excellence kids, comes at a price.


I have been growing DrGreenthumb strains forever and seems like his older genetics were much more potent than his current stock.The plants are still of AAAA quality if you look at them but the stone just isnt as strong as it used to be on his Dope,Chemdawg,OG Kush and Bubba Kush.I tried his Oh Zone and have a pack that I will probably never grow.That is only my opinion and those of the 4 patiants I am caregiver for.Thank god I still have some original Dope and Chemdawg X LA Kush which has by far been his best strain next to his Endless Sky that I still have a regular non fem version.I have a side by side of 3 of his strains going and will be getting smoke reports from my patiants.I will pay $300 a pack even $500 a pack in a heartbeat for his pre 2010 genetics.Maybe my patiants and I are just burnt out.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 24, 2011)

but $100 per seed? really...c'mon. like i said before he will start jacking hes price if people keeps buying hes gear. i know that he is legit and probably one of the best breeder or whatever that is why people buys hes stuff to get the stellar mom, so no doubt, to the point that he raise hes price coz he knows and everyone who grows it knows that people will buy it even if it cost them an arm and a leg. its the law of supply and demand...if consumers stop getting hes gear he will drop the price, then he can start playing with hes price to the point that he can maximize hes sales from the said strain, meaning if majority or at least a minority of people who can make him enough profit for one product alone.

all im stating is, he is manipulating the seed market industry same as big companies at least not for now. if marlboro lower hes price then other company will start to follow the trend. why? because it is a household name, if marlboro starts jacking the price up other company may or may not follow the trend at least for the moment. if they see that people will still buys them and make more profit, so why not jack up the price as well. 

inflation and deflation are most likely based on smaller commodities like rice, wheat, electricity, water, animal feeds etc etc etc...if all of this shit start raising the price dont you think this manufacturer will not do the same as there expenses are much higher than usual? 

bottom line is, you pay $200 for 2 seeds you get the stellar, phenomenal, superb, out-of this world mom, i paid $200 for 20 seeds worst case scenario i get 1 stellar mom, (you got 2 and i got 1) and the rest were reject, at least for breeding purposes or for a keeper. on my part i got 1 exceptional mom and get to smoke or sell 19 more plants. then maybe ill buy more seeds "not from the doc" shit then i can run 50 more seeds that i still paid much cheaper than buying $200 for 2 seeds.

potency wise, how potent should a cannabis plant be anyways? im pretty sure we all are stoners here and pretty much smoked a lot of weed...so the question is, are we able to get much high with a potent plant the knocks the sock out of you with one toke and still knows that there are a stronger more potent plant there is? the answer is yes, but are we able to defferenciate that?
so i dont understand why people still needs to support this...


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 24, 2011)

punkenstien said:


> I have been growing DrGreenthumb strains forever and seems like his older genetics were much more potent than his current stock.The plants are still of AAAA quality if you look at them but the stone just isnt as strong as it used to be on his Dope,Chemdawg,OG Kush and Bubba Kush.I tried his Oh Zone and have a pack that I will probably never grow.That is only my opinion and those of the 4 patiants I am caregiver for.Thank god I still have some original Dope and Chemdawg X LA Kush which has by far been his best strain next to his Endless Sky that I still have a regular non fem version.I have a side by side of 3 of his strains going and will be getting smoke reports from my patiants.I will pay $300 a pack even $500 a pack in a heartbeat for his pre 2010 genetics.Maybe my patiants and I are just burnt out.


maybe you can start breeding them and start selling the seeds for a reasonable price as opposed to the doc selling it over priced. lol...$300-$500 a pack of how many seeds? seems like the doc is the flavor of the month at riu. i had enough of this, peace out everyone


----------



## medicine21 (Jan 24, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> maybe you can start breeding them and start selling the seeds for a reasonable price as opposed to the doc selling it over priced. lol...$300-$500 a pack of how many seeds? seems like the doc is the flavor of the month at riu. i had enough of this, peace out everyone


Sorry if I missed it, what was your experience of growing DrGeenthumb strains?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

lowerarchy said:


> *Wyteberrywidow*: I don't see how you get your rocks off saving 50 bucks on some seeds when your time is so obviously worth nothing that you'll stretch a thread out to over 20 pages posting the same shit over and over. Your 50 dollars in savings is now worth nothing - you just spent days perpetuating a stupid flamewar that contributes nothing. Get a job or something. But hey, I guess you don't get to 10000 posts without a significant amount of utter shit being posted - nobody has 10000 thoughts worth sharing in their lifetimes. Ok, now I've given you at least two things to disagree with, so go ahead and respond as you inevitably will, but I should warn you that I won't be reading it.
> 
> *Everyone else*: the irony of arguing about an independent breeder charging what he wants and needs to charge in a rip-off industry like weed growing is astounding. As a group, _we buy more than anyone else in the home gardening community combined._ We spend so much money we make trust fund babies driving around in their parent's bentleys look like shoeless hobos. I know I'm not alone in that I have to drop $5000 just to get my room set up and my lights blazing, but you know what? This is a high-value crop and we wouldn't be doing it like this if it wasn't worth it. What I mean is that it's better to toss a breeder some bucks than anyone else in the supply chain, this is an inverted pyramid resting on strength of your genetics.


Yeah i know like im the only one with 10,000 posts on this site...
What makes you think i have no job,what makes you think i have no money?
I live in a house, Im currently waiting for a w-2 form(something that someone gets when they work) and i have a wife and sons..So why the hell would i spend 200 on seeds when i can get great quality for half the price.



Green Dave said:


> Well said Lowerarchy


You just a meatrider!!!!lmao



medicine21 said:


> Indeed. Isn't if funny, whenever you buy something it seems so damn expensive, but when you run the numbers it's still worth it?


I buy stuff for cheap and its well worth it



OGMan said:


> I think wyteberrywidow works for Attitude and this is all about dissing greenthumb for the benefit of Attitude


You aint know..lmao



theexpress said:


> [email protected] he told that chump get a job or something... hahahahaha


My job is piss people off like the ones in this thread.Like im the only one that says his seeds are too damn expensive...If you dont like it ignore me other than that ILL TYPE WHATEVER I WANT!!!!!



jagdog3 said:


> .WBW the only thing i agree with you about is the G-13's price,nothing else.


Keyword agree


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

OGMan said:


> i don't want to piss in anyones cornflakes or say anything bad about anyone but I paid TOP dollar for some beans from Cali Connection and i had a ton of hermies and wasted MONTHS of my time. How do you put a price on that? Yeah, I saved about $50 by NOT buying the same seeds from Greenthumb but I will NEVER do that again. I have never had a hermy from any of greenthujmb's beans and to me that is worth ANY price. Even the hermy prone Trainwreck didn't have a single hermy flower.i bought Joeys C99 and it was nothing like as good a greenthumb's C99 which IMHO is the closest thing to the original bros grimm as there is. Greenthumb says he makes S1s with his own technique. I don't know but I do know they're doing something right over there and I for one will pay whatever it takes to get QUALITY and RELIABILITY. Excellence kids, comes at a price.


 Sounds like you have a ton of problems as a grower..Tough luck


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 25, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, what was your experience of growing DrGeenthumb strains?


i was quoting punkenstein...this has nothing to do if i grew any of docs gear. i was making a humor that maybe he can produce seeds out of hes regular seeds that dr greenthumb decide to sell it only on feminized form. but the answer to your question is none, i have not grown any of hes gear, if you have read my other post i was saying that i am regretting that i did not bought hes gear which at that time was $200 for 10 seeds, and i will regret it again if i did not buy the $150 for 5 seeds if he starts jacking up the price...which he actually did with the g13 and most likely will do it on hes other elite strains if people keeps buying hes gear.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow. I don't know why yu want to disrespect everybody who doesn't see things the way you do and no it was not a gardening problem the seeds i got from Cali Connect were a hermy nightmare and literally thousands had hermy problems with them. for someone who claims to know it all you certainly are out of touch


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 25, 2011)

Cant blame a man for trying to save everyone a buck , especially in this economy. give him a break


----------



## bajafox (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry but when a breeder claims he has G13 seeds at $200 for 2 then that's when common sense should kick in, this guy is ripping people off.


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 25, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> give him a break


 for what, making a total ass of himself ? 
No, but I'll give him one for bumping this thread back to the top over and over and over ....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Cant blame a man for trying to save everyone a buck , especially in this economy. give him a break





bajafox said:


> Sorry but when a breeder claims he has G13 seeds at $200 for 2 then that's when common sense should kick in, this guy is ripping people off.


Thank you guys + rep


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> for what, making a total ass of himself ?
> No, but I'll give him one for bumping this thread back to the top over and over and over ....


No i just made you look like a ass and everyone else..Trust me im fine and i find this entertaining some people just want to hop on my meat just because im right..so they got nothing better to say then im making a ass out of myself.
If you read this thread you will see more people agree with me then not.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 25, 2011)

The oldtimers are saying it looks like the real old school G13 that they haven't seen for over 20 years and I trust doc 100%. I sent in my order today; you're not obliged to. i do wish you'd take your jealousy and poison somewhere else tho so we could have an intelligent conversation about it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

OGMan said:


> The oldtimers are saying it looks like the real old school G13 that they haven't seen for over 20 years and I trust doc 100%. I sent in my order today; you're not obliged to. i do wish you'd take your jealousy and poison somewhere else tho so we could have an intelligent conversation about it.


so me giving people other options is jealousy?
,e saying 5 seeds for 200 is jealousy and poison get real kid.


----------



## Biggybuds (Jan 25, 2011)

wyteberry you are acting like a punk. you are entitled to your opinion but that doesn't give you the right to disrupt the whole thread.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

200 bucks for 2 seeds?? wtf?? That's alot... and whyteberry is one of the stand up guys on this site (not many around)... by all means buy the seeds if you got it like that.. be sure to post a journal, would be very interested.... I was considering picking up either some chemdawg or bubba kush from dr greenthumb... is it really only 5 beans for 150???


----------



## smokin tree (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow got really baked and read the whole thread, pretty entertaining
carry on


----------



## sleeperls93 (Jan 25, 2011)

so 30 bucks a piece for his elite srains... i'ts steep, but it's the price some of us may have to pay to aquire the best genetics commercially available.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 25, 2011)

$10 is better


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2011)

jesus of cannabis said:


> $10 is better


agreed thank you


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 26, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> $10 is better


cant beat that...just my rule of thumb


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 26, 2011)

I may roll the dice at 2 for 200.00. lost more on the craps table


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 26, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> I may roll the dice at 2 for 200.00. lost more on the craps table


right on, and remember Doc throws in an extra seed with his 5 & 10 packs no reason to think he won't with a deuce pack.
Hell a 5 pound plant even at $10/gram is a stagering payoff.


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 27, 2011)

noob thread


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 27, 2011)

hell i'd settle for 1 lb @ 10 a gram, hardly a noob sir


----------



## punkenstien (Jan 28, 2011)

OGMan said:


> The oldtimers are saying it looks like the real old school G13 that they haven't seen for over 20 years and I trust doc 100%. I sent in my order today; you're not obliged to. i do wish you'd take your jealousy and poison somewhere else tho so we could have an intelligent conversation about it.


Man I dont know.I have bought quite a few seeds from doc and also trusted him 100%.
But after seeing his prices go thru the roof and charging $200 a pack I am starting to think retirement from the seed biz are his immediate plans.I am sure most of his clients are repeat customers and cant imagine why he would do us all like this.I am very disappointed with his prices and will just start making my own seeds from his older stock that are in the vault


----------



## Biggybuds (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it would have helped Doc's cause if he had have said it was the "Double D " cut of the G13 right fom the very start. I like greenthumb but all the secrecy around the origins of his G13 didn't help anyone and caused an uproar


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 30, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> didn't help anyone


hmmm, I don't think Doc would agree, he's getting lot's of free advertising by the trolls bumping up the thread over & over again.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 30, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> hmmm, I don't think Doc would agree, he's getting lot's of free advertising by the trolls bumping up the thread over & over again.


irony ..............


----------



## Biggybuds (Jan 30, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> hmmm, I don't think Doc would agree, he's getting lot's of free advertising by the trolls bumping up the thread over & over again.


Maybe, but my hunch is that all the bad stuff stays here and from what I'm reading about Double D G13 if he had said that it was the Double D G13 the word about it being available in seed form would have gone viral because it looks like people have been waiting for it for a long time


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 30, 2011)

lowerarchy said:


> *Wyteberrywidow*: I don't see how you get your rocks off saving 50 bucks on some seeds when your time is so obviously worth nothing that you'll stretch a thread out to over 20 pages posting the same shit over and over. Your 50 dollars in savings is now worth nothing - you just spent days perpetuating a stupid flamewar that contributes nothing. Get a job or something. But hey, I guess you don't get to 10000 posts without a significant amount of utter shit being posted - nobody has 10000 thoughts worth sharing in their lifetimes. Ok, now I've given you at least two things to disagree with, so go ahead and respond as you inevitably will, but I should warn you that I won't be reading it.
> 
> *Everyone else*: the irony of arguing about an independent breeder charging what he wants and needs to charge in a rip-off industry like weed growing is astounding. As a group, _we buy more than anyone else in the home gardening community combined._ We spend so much money we make trust fund babies driving around in their parent's bentleys look like shoeless hobos. I know I'm not alone in that I have to drop $5000 just to get my room set up and my lights blazing, but you know what? This is a high-value crop and we wouldn't be doing it like this if it wasn't worth it. What I mean is that it's better to toss a breeder some bucks than anyone else in the supply chain, this is an inverted pyramid resting on strength of your genetics.


The most sensible post in this thread...thanks.


----------



## medicine21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> Maybe, but my hunch is that all the bad stuff stays here and from what I'm reading about Double D G13 if he had said that it was the Double D G13 the word about it being available in seed form would have gone viral because it looks like people have been waiting for it for a long time


Doc says: "Sorry all. I should have said at the outset that our G13 seeds are made from the famous "Double D" cut that has been hoarded since 1986. my apologies." LINK


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> The most sensible post in this thread...thanks.





frmrboi said:


> hmmm, I don't think Doc would agree, he's getting lot's of free advertising by the trolls bumping up the thread over & over again.


 Yeah i bet...


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 31, 2011)

He didn't report you.

I did. Sick of seeing your posts man. Enough is enough already. 

We heard you 10000000 times. DG's seeds are too expensive. I think we got you by now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> He didn't report you.
> 
> I did. Sick of seeing your posts man. Enough is enough already.
> 
> We heard you 10000000 times. DG's seeds are too expensive. I think we got you by now.


lmao hater....Stop replying to me i wont reply as long as something is posted towards me i will reply and speak my mind


----------



## Nugarifik (Jan 31, 2011)

Currently growing (4) cindys from Dr. GT. I bought the seeds back when they were 10 for $150 and while they are growing beautifully (in first week of flower), I really don't like the recent hike in prices. Honestly don't know if I'll purchase again if prices stay the same or go up anymore.


----------



## All dis Piff (Jan 31, 2011)

I would never buy from this guy his prices are way overpriced..There are plenty of other breeders who does some great work with their strains and would not treat the customers like that i mean come on 5 seeds for 200, 2 seeds for 200.I think that is just telling your customers fuck you and buy...


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 1, 2011)

All dis Piff said:


> I would never buy from this guy his prices are way overpriced..There are plenty of other breeders who does some great work with their strains and would not treat the customers like that i mean come on 5 seeds for 200, 2 seeds for 200.I think that is just telling your customers fuck you and buy...


For me Dr.Greenthumb prices are not out of line with other seed breeders when you factor in free shipping but for me their rock solid reputation for no hermies and top quality genetics is what keeps me going back again and again. I bought some Cali Connect gear and got noting but hermie trouble and lost three months of my time and will never recover that time. My patients went without for even longer. How do you put a price on that? As to $100 seeds, how many times have I heard "I'd pay a thousand bucks a seed for the real G13." Double D got "4 pound indoor yields with one hand tied behind his back" with this very cut. You get what you pay for and if you don't want it, don't buy it but why knock it. I for one wound't dream of NOT buying it. Think of the crosses that can be made with that and the truth is everyone will make more off this than Greenthumb will./SIZE]


----------



## monsterlosi (Feb 1, 2011)

well i got to put my 2 cents in the people that think it cost to much must not of ever tryed it because i've tryed it and it's the best i've had in 25 years.you can't buy a corvette for the price of a comaro just not possible


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

How was it the best? The original G13 was notoriously known as mediocre smoke at best and was lacking in every department except potency.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2011)

Know how much i had to pay to get the best gear, nothing, what can i say, some people can be nice. Why doesn't someone who is so sure that it's worth the money not just seed it out and doante them around the place so that people can actually make an opinion prior to being terrified by the price tag. How hard could it be to spread the seeds and clones to such an extent but he has no option but to drop his prices due to the ready availability 


Personally i say **** overpriced seeds, equal can be had for free.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> He's right you know. Whyteberrywidow is nothing but an agent provoacteur and it's best to ignore him altogether. He spends a lot his time and effort stiring things up and trying to mislead the Cannabis community. He thinks we are all stupid, so it's best to just put him on IGNORE./SIZE]



exactly ignore me but making comments like this dumb one will only make me respond to your dumbass


tip top toker said:


> Know how much i had to pay to get the best gear, nothing, what can i say, some people can be nice. Why doesn't someone who is so sure that it's worth the money not just seed it out and doante them around the place so that people can actually make an opinion prior to being terrified by the price tag. How hard could it be to spread the seeds and clones to such an extent but he has no option but to drop his prices due to the ready availability
> 
> 
> Personally i say **** overpriced seeds, equal can be had for free.


I agree and thank you for your post


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 1, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> He didn't report you.
> 
> I did. Sick of seeing your posts man. Enough is enough already.
> 
> We heard you 10000000 times. DG's seeds are too expensive. I think we got you by now.


... like he said


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

chemdawg said:


> ... like he said


Good for you


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 1, 2011)

time to give it a rest, time will tell if u are correct


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2011)

The only thing i can say without ahving tried any of his stuff, something about selling fem seeds of the original S1 clone of Exodus cheese, carrying a picture that looks nothing like exodus cheese, well it makes you wonder whether it's legit through and through.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> The only thing i can say without ahving tried any of his stuff, something about selling fem seeds of the original S1 clone of Exodus cheese, carrying a picture that looks nothing like exodus cheese, well it makes you wonder whether it's legit through and through.


Why thank you for that post


----------



## OGMan (Feb 1, 2011)

Utter and complete bollocks. Docs U.K.cheese is exactly the same as the one my mate has over in Manchester except Doc's yields a bit more


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Utter and complete bollocks. Docs U.K.cheese is exactly the same as the one my mate has over in Manchester except Doc's yields a bit more


Why thank you for that post


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Utter and complete bollocks. Docs U.K.cheese is exactly the same as the one my mate has over in Manchester except Doc's yields a bit more


I love how his strains are 100% the real deal and yield more too.lol


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I love how his strains are 100% the real deal and yield more too.lol


 probably why it's sold out.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe VSB has them too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I love how his strains are 100% the real deal and yield more too.lol


exactly my point how does his yield more than the original?
That brings up a red flag to you guys riding him so hard you dont bother to ask why and how his out weigh the real deals..


----------



## Spoc (Feb 1, 2011)

Always wanted to try Docs Endless Sky..Anybody got a personal smoke report? I love heavy Indicas...


----------



## OGMan (Feb 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> exactly my point how does his yield more than the original?
> That brings up a red flag to you guys riding him so hard you dont bother to ask why and how his out weigh the real deals..


What a noob question!!! Yu are so funny!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> What a noob question!!! Yu are so funny!


what happened to the noob question of what genetics of his autoflower make it a autoflower?
Eversince i asked you that you dissapeared and now you come back with different shit to talk lmao...Funny comedian


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

If they are S1's from the original you might find the odd pheno that yields more. There is no way you can reverse a plant and guarantee higher yields.


----------



## OGMan (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If they are S1's from the original you might find the odd pheno that yields more. There is no way you can reverse a plant and guarantee higher yields.


Doh! You cannot guarantee anything with plants but independent growers have come here and said that was their experience. So you're saying al those people were liars, when in fact it was you caught lying.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If they are S1's from the original you might find the odd pheno that yields more. There is no way you can reverse a plant and guarantee higher yields.


but telling these peolpe that is like defying god


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Where was I caught lying? Making stuff up doesn't help your position.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

spam on my brotha spam on


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

OGMan said:


> You're a liar! You know it and everyone who has followed this bullshit thread knows you're a liar


So why are you still here?
I dont think you was asked anything


----------



## OGMan (Feb 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So why are you still here?
> I dont think you was asked anything


The question is, why are yu still here? You're wasting the time of every member who comes here.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want i can show you where i was asked questions and people keep responding to me looking for a response like now..
Im also glad im wasting time lmao


----------



## OGMan (Feb 1, 2011)

You're a disgrace to this forum


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 1, 2011)

@ wytewidowberry just leave it alone this guy's obviously trying to compensate for the Irish curse. There is nothing that will ever make him feel secure enough to let it go so I suggest we just drop it. He offers no facts or insight and people will see it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> @ wytewidowberry just leave it alone this guy's obviously trying to compensate for the Irish curse. There is nothing that will ever make him feel secure enough to let it go so I suggest we just drop it. He offers no facts or insight and people will see it.


You know you r right its like talking to a deaf person or doing sign language with a blind one makes no sense......


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 1, 2011)

shut up....godam


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> shut up....godam


Take your own advice!!!!


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 1, 2011)

i could tolerate you for a while but


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> i could tolerate you for a while but


I could care less you have two options put me on your ignore list or just dont post towards me plain and simple..


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 1, 2011)

boring , zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, no contribution 10466 posts of utter bullshit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> boring , zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, no contribution 10466 posts of utter bullshit


Yeah i know m threads are utter bullshit too right.It seems like your 82 post are just towards me which is utter bullshit from your mouth lmao


----------



## medicine21 (Feb 1, 2011)

Let's play a game where we stay on topic and speak about our experience with growing DG's strains.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Utter and complete bollocks. Docs U.K.cheese is exactly the same as the one my mate has over in Manchester except Doc's yields a bit more


Lol, no, it really doesn't  the number pc people out there who claim to have the exodus cut because that would be cool, they don't like to be told there wrong. And its the same but better? Probably not the same plant then  I'd like to know where tje cheese smell is hee talks about, the name is a metaphor, it doesn't smell of cheese


----------



## fletchman (Feb 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> exactly my point how does his yield more than the original?
> That brings up a red flag to you guys riding him so hard you dont bother to ask why and how his out weigh the real deals..


It's called a selection process, it takes "time and money", take your S1 cut, self it, grow out hundreds of plants to find what you want, Crossbreed, stabilize, ect. Real breeders do that kinda thing. 

Who woulda thunk?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 2, 2011)

fletchman said:


> It's called a selection process, it takes "time and money", take your S1 cut, self it, grow out hundreds of plants to find what you want, Crossbreed, stabilize, ect. Real breeders do that kinda thing.
> 
> Who woulda thunk?




*Original Cheese*- Exodus Cut</B>
_Product Code- _*OCF **(Feminized) &#9792;*
*[S1 Original Clone NOT a cross]*


lol, yeah that's why his description say's S1's of the original clone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2011)

fletchman said:


> It's called a selection process, it takes "time and money", take your S1 cut, self it, grow out hundreds of plants to find what you want, Crossbreed, stabilize, ect. Real breeders do that kinda thing.
> 
> Who woulda thunk?


Know what the hell you are talking about before you call yourself correcting someone.Crossbreed? how is it original then if its crossbred? lmao....


----------



## fletchman (Feb 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Know what the hell you are talking about before you call yourself correcting someone.Crossbreed? how is it original then if its crossbred? lmao....


I figured you two would know what I mean, I should have known better.

Take the "best" two out of the hundred S1's you grew out, Self one of them and pollinate the other, then repeat if you want, you will have 100% Fem seed. Or just self the best plant.

I want an outstanding G13 from the doc to do the same thing, I'll make hundreds of fem seeds from it.

I'll also self it and cross it will some strains I have now. 

I have a huge yielding Chronic mother I would like to cross with "DD's" Docs G13, just to see what comes from it.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your not helping yourself. His description clearly states it's an s1 of the "original" cut. It doesn't say anything about selecting from large populations of S1's and inbreeding or any kind of breeding.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 2, 2011)

And unsurprisingly like most other people who hae tried to carry over what really made the exodus the exodus, it doesn't relly carry over, none quite compare. I have no idea what he did to do what he did, but as i say, that is not how exodus cheese looks, and well, i grow little else, in fact maybe 80% e-cheese, i know what it looks like.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 2, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Your not helping yourself. His description clearly states it's an s1 of the "original" cut. It doesn't say anything about selecting from large populations of S1's and inbreeding or any kind of breeding.


S1's of the original cut could be better or worse, they dont look EXACTLY like the mother.

Doc said it takes alot of time to get it how he wants before release.

You could take OGRaskals WhiteFire cut make a 100 S1's grow them out, and find a better plant than what Raskal has. Same genetics, still WhiteFire, only better.

Why not make selections from S1 seed and make more S1's

Reserva Privada found #18 during during a run of their OGkush, and if they did the same thing with #18 they may find something better yet?

Seed prices means little when you can select your own plants, clone them, and create your own female seed.

It only takes Time,Money,and space.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 2, 2011)

fletchman said:


> S1's of the original cut could be better or worse, they dont look EXACTLY like the mother.
> 
> Doc said it takes alot of time to get it how he wants before release.
> 
> ...


Because they wouldn't be S1's anymore but S2's and so on. Nothing in his description say's he did any work to it other than reversing it. If he did than his description would be inaccurate since his description say's "S1's of the original".

Also your theory is flawed to the point I don't know where to start. 

As for RP's OG and #18, I've grown them both and neither are as good as the original. They're not bad but not as good and the 18 isn't necessarily better just different.

Fem'd seeds are a marketing ploy aimed at people who don't have room to weed out males and the just plain lazy and are not nearly the quality genetics of properly bred strains. If you have time, money, and space get regular seeds and do some real breeding.


----------



## BigAlaska (Feb 3, 2011)

FUnny story about DRGT... my roommate called them to order some of the IRanian AUto Flwr seeds. The guy answered and told him to hold on a sec while he pulled over to talk and I assume take the order in a safer manner... I was laughing so fucking hard when he told me that. hahahahaa. It's making me laugh now.. ANyway that was the second time either of us had ordered from DRGT and the seeds arrived packaged nicely in a handwritten envelope that looked like it was from my aunt in good ol' Canada. 

So, the Iranian auto flwr was amazing. it took about two weeks for true growth explosion, but once going it went it fuckin went. A caveat of one of the plants which got chopped at about 3 wks in.. 3 gal pot and her roots were jam packed. It was then I realized why they had such slow "visible" growth. THe root pack was at least twice as dense as any white widow or white russian I've done. Can't say much for any true sativas, but WOW.

I also have a clone going now from a so-called MTF or Matanuska Thunder Fuck from DRGT. I'm suspicious, because I have very liable , say ol' timers here in AK that can't find it. I'm sure someone has it growing at their cabin from a million years ago somewhere up here. Does DRGT really have it? I dunno, but it grows stretchy w/ really nice long leaves and looks very damn similar too what I have heard it too be. I still seriously doubt it. I'll give an update on the progress of the MTF here in a few weeks when the clone becomes a mommy.


----------



## MariJuanita (Feb 3, 2011)

I've had my eye on several of the Dr's strains (all the Iranians, Cindy 99, Bubba, OG...). I recently called the Doc to get a bit more info on his 'ELITES' and the Iranian crosses that he has NO descriptions for on the site. The guy was, well... crabby and out of sorts. It was obvious that he was annoyed at having to answer the phone and he was downright RUDE. But hey... I understand that 'mad scientists' can be a little quirky. I decided to just order anyway and hope my decisions were right.

Barely 3 days later I went to his site to prepare my order for a couple of his elite offerings and the Iranian/G13 and saw he'd totally revamped his pricing. All his elites are twice as expensive now (considering you only get 5 beans instead of 10). And anything G13-related is priced Up UP and Away...

I HATE this thing going on with some breeders lately -- selling 5 or fewer S1 feminized seeds for $150 or $200. Geez... Dr. Greenthumb has his so-called "ONLY PURE G13 in the world" priced at $200 for just TWO (2) SEEDS. 

The reason I didn't order from the doc before now is because I prefer regular seeds. I enjoy the work involved to find the best mother and possibly a stellar male for pollen donor. I'm a grower and that part of 'growing' is FUN and keeps things interesting for me.

There's plenty great C99s sources now anyway - Joey Weed's Cinderall 99 F(at least f5) over at hempdepot.ca, Dutchgrown and Gypsy Nirvana C99 bx's over at Seed Boutique and Seedbay, and Mosca Negra has some awesome C99 crosses -- best deal on Mosca's gear: buy 2 packs get one pack free at seedbay and seedBoutique; buy one pack and get a 5-pack free at the Attitude.

Unfortunately he seems to be the ONLY place that's got the Iranian autoflower and crosses of it. But after the less-than-pleasant phone call with him, and his latest _crazy_ price increases -- I'm no longer keen on giving Dr. Greenthumb my money. I realize a guy can charge what he wants, and doesn't have to be courteous or even nice to be an excellent breeder. But the dr. is so full of himself. He believes his shit doesn't stink. When in reality, he's got his head stuck up his ass.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

MariJuanita said:


> I've had my eye on several of the Dr's strains (all the Iranians, Cindy 99, Bubba, OG...). I recently called the Doc to get a bit more info on his 'ELITES' and the Iranian crosses that he has NO descriptions for on the site. The guy was, well... crabby and out of sorts. It was obvious that he was annoyed at having to answer the phone and he was downright RUDE. But hey... I understand that 'mad scientists' can be a little quirky. I decided to just order anyway and hope my decisions were right.
> 
> Barely 3 days later I went to his site to prepare my order for a couple of his elite offerings and the Iranian/G13 and saw he'd totally revamped his pricing. All his elites are twice as expensive now (considering you only get 5 beans instead of 10). And anything G13-related is priced Up UP and Away...
> 
> ...


Honestly i blame people who have been paying those prices and praising him thats why he is full of himself now...


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i blame people who have been paying those prices and praising him thats why he is full of himself now...


LFMFAO, I blame all the hysterical bafoons bumping this thread up top and bringing attention to his company. Now he's getting overwhelmed with people calling him up with dumb ass questions amd irritating him. I see another price hike coming so that he can get some peace and quiet.
Anyways Bubba Kush just sold out along with G13 Iranian, and Cheese long ago. 
Better get what you want before they're gone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

Its really not dumb questions when the genetics are not listed.He can keep his shit i will never buy strains from him unless he drops down to under the 100 mark with regs or fems of my choice.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Its really not dumb questions when the genetics are not listed.He can keep his shit i will never buy strains from him unless he drops down to under the 100 mark with regs or fems of my choice.


So you suck at growing?

Seed cost? holds you back?

Seed costs, help me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2011)

fletchman said:


> So you suck at growing?
> 
> Seed cost? holds you back?
> 
> Seed costs, help me.


Are you serious?
I wont even pay mind to your questions as its just plain stupid and clearly shows you dont know what the hell you are talking about...Lmao


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 4, 2011)

frmr boi , think you got it right, the Doc puts his prices high that way he doesnt have to answer lame quesions from wannabes


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2011)

Lame questions like how is he branding something as something it's not? The cheese is a unique pheno, when it doesn't carry those pheno traits, it's not e-cheese it's just skunk 1...


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 4, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> frmr boi , think you got it right, the Doc puts his prices high that way he doesnt have to answer lame quesions from wannabes


That was Hobbes hypothesis. He knows him better than anybody.
It makes sense to me though. That's exactly what I'd do if I was him.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 4, 2011)

*This is from the Michigan Medical Marijuana Association Forum 








greenthumb seeds

Click to expand...

*


> MASTER BREEDER (lol, I didn't realize reversing clones made you a master breeder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just read this bunch of garbage and figured I'd post it. He is referring to the pic with the mini bic lighter. Anybody can tell that cola isn't as big as a football. He's claiming 4lb's easy off of 1 plant which is complete bullshit. If it is DD's cut, DD get's those yields because of his set up not because of the genetics. This guy is lame and screwing over medical patients who aren't in the know which is pitiful. It's funny how no matter what forum you pull up with posts about Dr. Greenthumb the same people keep showing up like porcupine, chemdawg, and a couple others. I guess selling bogus genetics is hard work so you have to do everything you can to make people think they're legit.



> Greenthumb Seeds
> Member
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2005
> ...


This is where his BS about the yield came from.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea i'd be pissed if i "only " got 1 lb per plant


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 4, 2011)

lol, You must be gullible.


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 4, 2011)

4 pounds if ur using multiple 20 gallon pots maybe


----------



## MariJuanita (Feb 8, 2011)

4 pounds per plant if your growing outdoors... maybe. I got over 4 pounds from my best g13 plant (origin: Pacific's genetics) outdoors last year. And we had a much shorter outdoor growing season here last year due to late Spring rains and then fall rains starting early -- in September. I can only imagine the yield on that girl if the summer had been a typical one. Sheesh!

For those G13 seeds, I paid $90 for a pack of ten. I let them sit in my vault (an airtight container in my fridge) for almost two years before I finally grew them outdoors. I took plenty of cuttings for clones and must have given out over 100 g13 clones last year to friends and new cardholders looking for a licensed grower. In Oregon, Licensed growers can accept a maximum of 4 cardholders/patients to provide for. I'm always maxed out at 4, So when new cardholders call me, I try to help those that CAN grow, get started growing their own.

Anyway, I digress. My point is that G13 is an above average yielder. But to PUSH the yeild to 4 or 5 PLUS lbs... it's the grower's skill and growing conditions/system that makes that happen.

I'll be growing my G13 out again this year. Already got cuttings rooting from the clone I took of last years' most stellar plant. Plan to pass out a bunch of clones to friends and people in need again this year too.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pacifics G13 was actually found not to be G13 at all and that's probably why it yielded well. The original had small yields and for Dr. G to say you can get 4lbs. with your hands tied behind your back is ludicrous even if it's not the real G13. Even large yielding varieties take a knowledgeable grower to make them perform to their full potential.


----------



## MariJuanita (Feb 8, 2011)

What do you know about the 'Airborne' version?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Supposedly Airborne's G13 is the same cutting Shanti and Neville used.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 8, 2011)

Supposedly wont get you shit, it was "supposedly " made by the U.S. government and we all know they cant get anything right


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 8, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Supposedly Airborne's G13 is the same cutting Shanti and Neville used.


 and Reeferman


----------



## Tigers Wood (Feb 8, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> and Reeferman


who cares about racistman
he isnt what this thread is about


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 8, 2011)

Tigers Wood said:


> who cares about racistman
> he isnt what this thread is about


who said it was "Stranger"
I wouldn't care if he's even a serial killer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2011)

This guy just dont give it a rest.You want to support greenthumb fine go ahead but stop preaching man...Leave that for pastors..


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You want to support greenthumb fine go ahead but stop preaching man...Leave that for pastors..


 WTF are you talking about fool, are you saying I called Reeferman a racist ? How freakin high are you right now ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> WTF are you talking about fool, are you saying I called Reeferman a racist ? How freakin high are you right now ?


 Now im saying you are still in here with your bullshit..No one cares to hear from you obviously fool


----------



## bboy! (Feb 8, 2011)

could all of u just stfu and come back to dr greenthumb


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2011)

bboy! said:


> could all of u just stfu and come back to dr greenthumb


 No im not caring for dr greenthumb and you could stfu or keep to yourself.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Supposedly wont get you shit, it was "supposedly " made by the U.S. government and we all know they cant get anything right


Airborne's cut has actually been verified by a number of people and while the story behind the plant might be bogus there definitely was a plant originally known as G13.



frmrboi said:


> and Reeferman


Many breeders used this plant back in the day I was just giving an example.


----------



## Kd hardbody (Feb 8, 2011)

Man dr.greenthumbs got some bomb strains and it's tempting but I couldn't spend 200 bucks for 10 seeds..this will also be my first grow too so who knows dude got some heat though


----------



## merlin123 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know what seeds are or not worth the money, but on another web site Double D shows his grow with his cut of the G13. He used 32 gallon smart pots. 20,000 watts of side lighting only no overhead lighting. He states overhead lighting went out in 2008. His states his cut was from an original G13 from 1986. He keeps mothers at least 4 years. He feels taking cuts from clones degrades the plant. Not sure if it was ok to post another forum addy here so just google Double D G13 and you'll find his grow show. Maybe he did get 4 pounds off the plant but he grows strictly for medical users, (free) and has a state-of-the-art grow room. So getting 4 pounds off a plant you would have to have his environment which I don't think may of us do. 

If I had an extra $200 for seeds I would try some just to see what the fuss is all about. Soon we will all know as grows start to show up from the folk who could afford the seeds.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 9, 2011)

1. He actually uses DWC with massive buckets called mpb buckets.
2. He was told it was the original but he got it from a friend who got it from a friend so it could or couldn't be the original.
3. It doesn't matter if a plant is kept for years or clones are taken of clones, a plant doesn't know if it has been cloned or not and the age of the plant is the same in the end.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2011)

merlin123 said:


> I don't know what seeds are or not worth the money, but on another web site Double D shows his grow with his cut of the G13. He used 32 gallon smart pots. 20,000 watts of side lighting only no overhead lighting. He states overhead lighting went out in 2008. His states his cut was from an original G13 from 1986. He keeps mothers at least 4 years. He feels taking cuts from clones degrades the plant. Not sure if it was ok to post another forum addy here so just google Double D G13 and you'll find his grow show. Maybe he did get 4 pounds off the plant but he grows strictly for medical users, (free) and has a state-of-the-art grow room. So getting 4 pounds off a plant you would have to have his environment which I don't think may of us do.
> 
> If I had an extra $200 for seeds I would try some just to see what the fuss is all about. Soon we will all know as grows start to show up from the folk who could afford the seeds.


While this seems sound in principal, in practice, it seems that whenever apeople buy highly expensive "elite" seeds, they will go to the ends of the earth to defend them and claim they were the best they've ever grown, 40 day harvest, they'll say anything. Yet look at BC seeds, lots of people still try and defend them, yet in their disclaimer they state that all THC levels are bullshit and purely for advertising purposes  Price means squat all when it comes to seeds.


----------



## growyurown (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats exactly the truth. I've been smokin some nice kush and a buddy brought a doobie over and it kicked my ass. Asked him what it was and he laughed and said $30 nirvana bubblicious seeds. I was like wtf. Said they yielded 4 oz a piece with 400 lumatek.


----------



## digging (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to share with fellow farmers my personal experience with Dr. Greenthumb.

I met up with the Doc and purchased 10 Pure G13 seeds last week, along with some other of Doc's gear. Doc is a good guy in my books. A straight shooter, doesn't put up with B.S. kind of guy, and more than willing to help out and share his knowledge and experience.

I have learned first hand to dismiss any negative I read about him, and whole heartedly from my own personal experience support and agree with all the great things I have read about the Doc.

Long live the Doc !!! ​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

digging said:


> I would like to share with fellow farmers my personal experience with Dr. Greenthumb.
> 
> I met up with the Doc and purchased 10 Pure G13 seeds last week, along with some other of Doc's gear. Doc is a good guy in my books. A straight shooter, doesn't put up with B.S. kind of guy, and more than willing to help out and share his knowledge and experience.
> 
> ...


So you spent 1000 dollars on ten seeds?
Lmfao


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So you spent 1000 dollars on ten seeds?
> Lmfao


what's your point, exxcept to stir up shit, you get 3 seeds per pack so thats 15 for $ 1000.


----------



## digging (Feb 9, 2011)

Why can't we all just get along and enjoy ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> what's your point, exxcept to stir up shit, you get 3 seeds per pack so thats 15 for $ 1000.


 Can you comprehend stop posting towards me seems like you are the one stirring shit up.
He charges 200 a pack and gives a freebie with the order that does not make it 3 seeds a pack get your math right.For all i know he prob gave 1 freebie for 10 seed purchase ..Again just leave me alon i am not asking you anything seems like that mancrush you have on me is true lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

digging said:


> Why can't we all just get along and enjoy ?


 I agree but did you purchase 10 seeds for a 1000 or what was the price you paid for the ten beans?How many did you get free?


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> just leave me alon i am not asking you anything


 there's no reason for you to be in this thread stirring up the same old shit daily. The intelectuals here have seen you for what you are a hostile little man, that includes the moderator Potroast.


----------



## digging (Feb 9, 2011)

I purchased in bulk along with some of his other strains, so I was able to enjoy a volume discount. 

I am not going to say how much they all cost me, as I feel this would be wrong and disrespectful of me. On his site he advertises...

*Please Enquire about Quantity Discounts. (Bulk Orders)*

I did only get a total of 10 seeds pure G13 seeds.

I met the Doc in person and found him to be a straight shooter, no BS kind of a guy, which worked perfect for me. He spent 20 minutes with me answering all my questions and giving me advice. The Doc knows his stuff.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> there's no reason for you to be in this thread stirring up the same old shit daily. The intelectuals here have seen you for what you are a hostile little man, that includes the moderator Potroast.


 No reason for you to be in here stirring shit up with me say what you want but we see you for what you are a little fool


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No reason for you to be in here stirring shit up with me say what you want but we see you for what you are a little fool


very creative


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 9, 2011)

You have to ask, if his genetics are so fabulous, why would you ever bother buying more than one pack of the same seeds considering their cost, every shred of common sense sais you would simply clone them out, i mean it's all highly stable genetics with little pheno variation, isn't that what it's partly being priuced like that for? So the idea of buying multiple packs of the same strains from this supposedly hugely reputable breeder sounds pretty damned dumb  Common sense 101


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> You have to ask


 only if you can't mind your own business.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> only if you can't mind your own business.


 Look whos talking someone that cant MIND HIS OWN BUSINESS


----------



## digging (Feb 9, 2011)

The largest part of my bulk order was Doc's Iranian Short Season strain. 

From what I understand of the Iranian Short Season, yes you can clone them, but as soon as you put them outside, regardless of how big or small they are, they will go right into flower.

So one would have to veg the mothers for what ever amount of time required to produce enough cuttings one requires, and then out of those cuttings one would have to veg the cuttings for long enough so they were big enough before being put outside to enjoy the nice yield the Iranian Short Season is known for.

Seeds for this Iranian Short Season strain are the way to go for sure.

I am however going to clone the 10, Pure G13 seeds we purchased from the Doc, when they come of size to take the required number of cuttings I desire.

Hope this helps explain the need to purchase a large number of seeds vs cloning Tip Top Toker.


----------



## growyurown (Feb 9, 2011)

Fucking exactly. Had a mother for 18 years. M39 from old sssc


----------



## MariJuanita (Feb 9, 2011)

> *Supposedly wont get you shit, it was "supposedly " made by the U.S. government and we all know they cant get anything right*


So true. But it made me spit my milk, anyway.


----------



## Biggybuds (Feb 10, 2011)

digging said:


> I met the Doc in person and found him to be a straight shooter, no BS kind of a guy, which worked perfect for me. He spent 20 minutes with me answering all my questions and giving me advice. The Doc knows his stuff.


That was my experiece too. I got a large order directly from him last year and those Iranian Autos ROCK!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 13, 2011)

*The doc has selected me to TEST GROW!*
Hes sending me Chemo x Iranian free.
_COOOOOOOL._
_Thanks DrGT!_

I just had to agree to "Journal it with the name of the strain in the title, post pics every week or so, an give a smoke report. With no bullshit. The genetics will speak for them selfs."

Ill try an be very honnest.
It will be in my perpetual grow an have its own journal.
Ill put up the link once they get here in a few days it any of you guys want to watch?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2011)

If he wants no bullshit tell him to give me a pack of his so called exodus cheese and i will do a side by side comparisson


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Look whos talking someone that cant MIND HIS OWN BUSINESS


Give yourself an uppercut
How many times would you purchase the seeds? once maybe twice. With a stronger,more reliable larger growing strain,the extra 100 -200 bucks is a fuckin drop in the ocean compared to the extra profit made. You know very little about commercial growing.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> Give yourself an uppercut
> How many times would you purchase the seeds? once maybe twice. With a stronger,more reliable larger growing strain,the extra 100 -200 bucks is a fuckin drop in the ocean compared to the extra profit made. You know very little about commercial growing.


What and so if you are setting up a comercial grow, considering the potential reapings, it would be perfectly OK for the electrician to i don't know, doudblt charge you? I mean it's a big operations, it doesn't matter. I believe when people get so rich that they get ripped off left right and center, they're called mugs. Shopkeepers look for them all the time as it's easy pickings


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Feb 14, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> Give yourself an uppercut
> How many times would you purchase the seeds? once maybe twice. With a stronger,more reliable larger growing strain,the extra 100 -200 bucks is a fuckin drop in the ocean compared to the extra profit made. You know very little about commercial growing.



How would his strains , the elites mainly, yield larger be stronger than the same variety's from other companies when they are S1's? There are plenty of quality seed company's that sell these genetics and they don't charge 150 - 200 for 5 seeds. Also, some people don't buy 5 seeds we buy hundreds at a time so the $100 - $200 is a big difference seeing as a seed is a living organism and nothing is guaranteed in nature.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2011)

I've not the mind to look into the numbers now. But let's assume that they yield the same as any other high end strain and is of same quality, because let's be honest, they are. The veg time required to obtain enough clones to call it a propper commercial op (i'm thinking hundreds of plants maybe thousands) via a couple of packs of seeds, and the price of doing so, compared to buying all the seeds in one go from one reputable but cheaper breeder and it's associated cost. I mean you could probably get in an entire harvest before you've managed to clones out the uber seeds at a cost effective rate (number of seeds originally bought to nmber of clones needed ratio thingymajig! )


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> Give yourself an uppercut
> How many times would you purchase the seeds? once maybe twice. With a stronger,more reliable larger growing strain,the extra 100 -200 bucks is a fuckin drop in the ocean compared to the extra profit made. You know very little about commercial growing.


you right i do know very little about commercial growing because i grow for myself not a whole city


----------



## ClamDigger (Feb 14, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> *The doc has selected me to TEST GROW!*
> Hes sending me Chemo x Iranian free.
> _COOOOOOOL._
> _Thanks DrGT!_
> ...


YES
i like the idea of crossing the Iranian into other strains to make them more photo-sensitive for outdoor growing (flower sooner).
i am very interested in the DR's Niagra X Shiva, Iranian Short Season, and OG (Original Ghost cut)
does anyone have experience with these?
Sodalite grew the Iranian and he has a grow journal somewhere that looks great.
does anyone know when the Niagra X Shiva finishes outdoor on Vancouver island?
Thanks 
Clamdigger


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 15, 2011)

Heres the link to my Chemo x Iranian test grow journal.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 15, 2011)

Link needs some medication


----------



## ClamDigger (Feb 16, 2011)

just click on the one is his signature 
its a good read


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 16, 2011)

Bump, ha ha


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol, shes just broke the soil, it will get better.....


----------



## Angry Pollock (Feb 19, 2011)

WTF, bump, just to P.O. certain people


----------



## MariJuanita (Feb 24, 2011)

Despite my bellyaching about Dr. Greenthumbs recent price hikes -- I MUST be honest and say...

my desire to grow some of Doc's gear got the best of me and I ordered a pack 'o seeds.

There are many of DrGT's strains I'd love to have a go at... but I called and ordered a pack of one of his early Iranian crosses (og) for outdoors this year. I caught him at the end of his work day and we had quite a pleasant chat. He answered a few questions I had, and offered a few tips. It looks like the Doc's dialed in his new pricing structure a bit more too.

Cost of the seeds is a NON ISSUE, if these plants perform even half as well as the Doc says they will. Despite the fact that it's the GROWER that is usually responsible for a failed or less-than-stellar harvest, it DOES help to start out with the best genetics possible for your needs and growing situation. Let's see if this old guerilla grower can do Dr.GT's seeds justice and bring out all of their best traits, eh?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 25, 2011)

MariJuanita said:


> Despite my bellyaching about Dr. Greenthumbs recent price hikes -- I MUST be honest and say...
> 
> my desire to grow some of Doc's gear got the best of me and I ordered a pack 'o seeds.
> 
> ...


 
Will you be doing a journal on this? would love to see what you do with them. Doc's a good guy afterall huh?


----------



## MariJuanita (Feb 25, 2011)

Well... I NEVER thought Dr. G wasn't a 'good guy'. Anyone who has been breeding cannabis for 15 years gets my respect. 

Yes, I WILL be documenting the grow for these seeds -- They will be started indoors, but planted outdoors as soon as weather permits -- That's usually anywhere from May 15-June 1st in my neck of the woods. I will be documenting the growth of the various strains in ALL of my outdoor gardens this year, so whatever Dr. Greenthumb strains I have planted out will be a part of that. 

Im looking forward to it.


----------



## needmorechronic (Mar 1, 2011)

OK , it has come to my attention that alot of you fuckers on here paradeing around talking so possative about DR brown thumb up his ass are him, You little fucking bastards think your so slick you either are dr greenthumb or work for him BOTTOM LINE,,I did a search on DR green thumb because i was looking for some C99, LOW AND FUCKING BEHOLD I FOUND IT on green thumbs site,And i was so happy to see he took credit card and also offered super fast shipping for only 35 bucks extra!!! omg i was so happy thinking id have seeds with in 3to 4 days. ONLY IT SAYS 200 BUCKS FOR PACK OF TWO?!?!?!?!?WTF i SWEAR TO GOD READ IT YOUR SELF GO TO THE SITE IT SAYS 200 then it says at the top TWO per pack, so im thinking wow fuck this guy i just read this whole 36 page Thread in like two hours and can honestly say there is a consistancy of only new growers and people with a low post volume are saying good things about him which pretty much says it all...., All the real growers have said fuck dr greenthumb, hes too fucking expensive so to all you fags out there that say i love dr green thumb hes a real "straight shooter!"a real no B.S.er.......... well ofcourse hes a straight shotter and no b.s.er because hes fucking you in the ass when you buy from him its not like he needs to get one over on you any other way hes allready ass raping with every purchase someone buys, Dude honestly i say we kill DR green thumb LOL but seriously what a fucking high maintenance dick douche bag to think his shits so superiour, Sorry for all the miss spellings and bad gramer but im ripped!! and pissed too, now i have to wait longer than a week to get my seeds no other place on the internet has faster shipping methods...... Fuck dr green thumb hes the only one that offers super fast shipping but he sells his shit UNREAL PRICES. I tell you what dr greenthumb cut off you dick and throw that shit in a river right in front of me and i will pay your hundred dollars a seed, u fuk face


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

needmorechronic said:


> OK , it has come to my attention that alot of you fuckers on here paradeing around talking so possative about DR brown thumb up his ass are him, You little fucking bastards think your so slick you either are dr greenthumb or work for him BOTTOM LINE,,I did a search on DR green thumb because i was looking for some C99, LOW AND FUCKING BEHOLD I FOUND IT on green thumbs site,And i was so happy to see he took credit card and also offered super fast shipping for only 35 bucks extra!!! omg i was so happy thinking id have seeds with in 3to 4 days. ONLY IT SAYS 200 BUCKS FOR PACK OF TWO?!?!?!?!?WTF i SWEAR TO GOD READ IT YOUR SELF GO TO THE SITE IT SAYS 200 then it says at the top TWO per pack, so im thinking wow fuck this guy i just read this whole 36 page Thread in like two hours and can honestly say there is a consistancy of only new growers and people with a low post volume are saying good things about him which pretty much says it all...., All the real growers have said fuck dr greenthumb, hes too fucking expensive so to all you fags out there that say i love dr green thumb hes a real "straight shooter!"a real no B.S.er.......... well ofcourse hes a straight shotter and no b.s.er because hes fucking you in the ass when you buy from him its not like he needs to get one over on you any other way hes allready ass raping with every purchase someone buys, Dude honestly i say we kill DR green thumb LOL but seriously what a fucking high maintenance dick douche bag to think his shits so superiour, Sorry for all the miss spellings and bad gramer but im ripped!! and pissed too, now i have to wait longer than a week to get my seeds no other place on the internet has faster shipping methods...... Fuck dr green thumb hes the only one that offers super fast shipping but he sells his shit UNREAL PRICES. I tell you what dr greenthumb cut off you dick and throw that shit in a river right in front of me and i will pay your hundred dollars a seed, u fuk face


lllllmmmmmmmmmmmmmfffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lllllmmmmmmmmmmmmmfffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooooooo!


what a DINGLEBERRY !
hiding behind a new thug, what a man.
Now go back to sending your weekly seed order to Attitude seed junkie.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Cheers for my morning chuckle my friend. Gotta raise my cuppa to whoever makes me laugh out loud. It's a friggen riot, isn't it?? Whenever I want a laugh, I just see what the two dingletrolls are up to lol.

Highland Mexican x BB is the flavor of the morning in the cave. Have a good one : !)

Highlander


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

needmorechronic said:


> OK , it has come to my attention that alot of you fuckers on here paradeing around talking so possative about DR brown thumb up his ass are him, You little fucking bastards think your so slick you either are dr greenthumb or work for him BOTTOM LINE,,I did a search on DR green thumb because i was looking for some C99, LOW AND FUCKING BEHOLD I FOUND IT on green thumbs site,And i was so happy to see he took credit card and also offered super fast shipping for only 35 bucks extra!!! omg i was so happy thinking id have seeds with in 3to 4 days. ONLY IT SAYS 200 BUCKS FOR PACK OF TWO?!?!?!?!?WTF i SWEAR TO GOD READ IT YOUR SELF GO TO THE SITE IT SAYS 200 then it says at the top TWO per pack, so im thinking wow fuck this guy i just read this whole 36 page Thread in like two hours and can honestly say there is a consistancy of only new growers and people with a low post volume are saying good things about him which pretty much says it all...., All the real growers have said fuck dr greenthumb, hes too fucking expensive so to all you fags out there that say i love dr green thumb hes a real "straight shooter!"a real no B.S.er.......... well ofcourse hes a straight shotter and no b.s.er because hes fucking you in the ass when you buy from him its not like he needs to get one over on you any other way hes allready ass raping with every purchase someone buys, Dude honestly i say we kill DR green thumb LOL but seriously what a fucking high maintenance dick douche bag to think his shits so superiour, Sorry for all the miss spellings and bad gramer but im ripped!! and pissed too, now i have to wait longer than a week to get my seeds no other place on the internet has faster shipping methods...... Fuck dr green thumb hes the only one that offers super fast shipping but he sells his shit UNREAL PRICES. I tell you what dr greenthumb cut off you dick and throw that shit in a river right in front of me and i will pay your hundred dollars a seed, u fuk face


 You sir deserve some rep eventhough his c99 is not 2 seeds its a pack of ten unless specified..


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You sir deserve some rep eventhough his c99 is not 2 seeds its a pack of ten unless specified..


well now we know who the enabler is in the dingleberry family, lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

03-01-2011, 07:24 AM
frmrboi
Mr.Ganja
This message is hidden because frmrboi is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> This message is hidden because frmrboi is on your ignore list.


yeah, as if you didn't look anyways, dingleberry.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

LO fucking L..Guy is on ignore and gives me likes because i cant see his posts get a life kid...


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 1, 2011)

10 fem seeds isn't bad for 200 bucks in my opinion, it would be better if you could split the packs (even if I could get 5 seeds, and 5 of a different strain that is the same price for 200).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

frmrboi liked post by wyteberrywidow on thread : Dr.Greenthumbs!?
LO fucking L..Guy is on ignore and gives me likes because i cant see his posts get a life kid...
Liked on: 03-01-2011, 09:53 AM

Dude really has a man crush even when i dont say nothing to him he finds a way to be seen by me..Lil baby wants attention but im sorry i have babies already...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> 10 fem seeds isn't bad for 200 bucks in my opinion, it would be better if you could split the packs (even if I could get 5 seeds, and 5 of a different strain that is the same price for 200).


 5 fem seeds from 30-50 dollars is great then..That would make it 10 fems for 60-80 dollars and you can even add different strains in there to get more variety..


----------



## Chad Sexington (Mar 1, 2011)

True, but if you wan't something from a reputable breeder, you are not paying 50 dollars for 5 fem seeds. Look at DNA (on the Attitude) they want 100 for their OG Kush . Cali Connect is 100 for their 10 pack, so I'd only assume it would be 100 for a 5 pack of femmed. Wich would all equal 200 for 10 fem.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

Chad Sexington said:


> True, but if you wan't something from a reputable breeder, you are not paying 50 dollars for 5 fem seeds. Look at DNA (on the Attitude) they want 100 for their OG Kush . Cali Connect is 100 for their 10 pack, so I'd only assume it would be 100 for a 5 pack of femmed. Wich would all equal 200 for 10 fem.


Okay i see what you are saying


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 11, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> right on, and remember Doc throws in an extra seed with his 5 & 10 packs no reason to think he won't with a deuce pack.
> Hell a 5 pound plant even at $10/gram is a stagering payoff.


It sounds like it is worth it if grows killer weed that other strains struggle to match
But arent you taking a chance that one or both seeds may be male?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 11, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> But arent you taking a chance that one or both seeds may be male?


Umm, they're femminized so I'd feel pretty safe that I'm not going to get a male. I have yet to hear anyone get a male from his femmiized seeds.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks I should have known that.
I ordered seeds for a soveiner? not long ago. I did not do much research and I had not discovered this place.
I figured one was as good as another so i clicked on the Dr by chance and the girl told me the prices were high because it was worth it.
Since I was new she said Endless Sky would do me nicely. So I ordered some. Then I started reading all the reviews and found this place.

How that for beginners luck?


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 11, 2011)

I should mention that I am interested in a sativa from the Doc and maybe one of those Irans that go auto and finish quick however I am still trying to soak stuff in
Too much info at once
Any thoughts on my selection?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Of course the seeds can be deemd "worth it" with regard to the final payoff, but that's only because of the stupid stupid prices p[eople sell for. "even at $10 a gram", damn, that's already £180 an ounce, i'd say a big fuck you if someone asked me for that. If weed was sold for a realistic price, then seeds would be sold at realistic price. I could not give two damns what the genetics are, You take 2 plants, they get freaky, you have hundreds and hundreds of seeds. hundreds and hundreds, now looka t his pricing, $100 per seed, he is looking at potentioally $10,000+ per plant, much more depending on their size when spluffed over. It's utterly bonkers to try and justify that kind of price, regardless of genetics. He does not have huge staff costs, insurance plans, dental plans, company cars, large offices and all that lot, he simmply cannot in any justify the price of his seeds, or i would at least love to hear him try and do it, other than "market trends"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Of course the seeds can be deemd "worth it" with regard to the final payoff, but that's only because of the stupid stupid prices p[eople sell for. "even at $10 a gram", damn, that's already £180 an ounce, i'd say a big fuck you if someone asked me for that. If weed was sold for a realistic price, then seeds would be sold at realistic price. I could not give two damns what the genetics are, You take 2 plants, they get freaky, you have hundreds and hundreds of seeds. hundreds and hundreds, now looka t his pricing, $100 per seed, he is looking at potentioally $10,000+ per plant, much more depending on their size when spluffed over. It's utterly bonkers to try and justify that kind of price, regardless of genetics. He does not have huge staff costs, insurance plans, dental plans, company cars, large offices and all that lot, he simmply cannot in any justify the price of his seeds, or i would at least love to hear him try and do it, other than "market trends"


agreed my friend!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

It's all just consumerism and greed. People rarely seem to think to beat the competition but rather join them. If arjan starts selling a 45 day fantastic plant, from some new found genetics from the inca trail, and starts selling at £400 a pop and people start buying, if someone releases their own variant, they do not think it's a seed, pound a pop, they think if he can make 3400 a pop so can i, regardless of the need, necessity or moral justification. Tis just greed.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 12, 2011)

anybody ever consider the fact that what he's doing is illegal and could get himself a unit next to Emery? put a price tag on that you dicks!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> anybody ever consider the fact that what he's doing is illegal and could get himself a unit next to Emery? put a price tag on that you dicks!!


so then why risk your freedom dick


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

So you're saying we are paying the price for his stupidity?  last i checked arjan and folk managed to do as he does perfectly legally  not our fault he doesn't have the common sense to setup his business somewhere where it is legal, considering such places exist 

And no, it's not illegal, last i checked, hence the controvesy, emery was violating no canadian laws and the yanks were just a bunch of WE ARE BIGGER THAN EVERYTHING! cunts


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 12, 2011)

are u a complete moron who just sits on here all day or what?....for the money obviously
Now go out a get ur self a life dude.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Last I check GT was from Canada...Arjan UK. smarten up a bit before u go blastin off. My god Greenhouse is the worst seed bank EVER


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> the yanks were just a bunch of WE ARE BIGGER THAN EVERYTHING! cunts


as usual,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> are u a complete moron who just sits on here all day or what?....for the money obviously
> Now go out a get ur self a life dude.





Doobius1 said:


> Last I check GT was from Canada...Arjan UK. smarten up a bit before u go blastin off. My god Greenhouse is the worst seed bank EVER


here is someone who does not comprehend well..
S-O W-H-Y D-O-N-T -H-E M-O-V-E T-O- S-O-M-E-W-H-E-R-E W-H-E-R-E- I-T- I-S- L-E-G-A-L!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

How am i a moron for not paying for his stupidity?  It would be like me trying to sell medical marijauna for a living from the UK. It's ilegal, it's a fucking stupid idea, so i would naturally move to somewhere where it is legal  and how is the genetics greenhouse carry relevant in any way whatsoever to a business ebing legal or illegal  dick 

When i watched the emery documentaries, i was really quite surprised at how flagrant the breach of canadian law seemed to be, the idea that there is a DEA office is a bit crazy as well, but well, at the end of the day i think most governments are like this, powerrrrr, good ol uk govt seems to be on a fender bender for war.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> here is someone who does not comprehend well..
> S-O W-H-Y D-O-N-T -H-E M-O-V-E T-O- S-O-M-E-W-H-E-R-E W-H-E-R-E- I-T- I-S- L-E-G-A-L!!!!!!!


here is someone who does not comprehend well. (or spell LMAO)
'cause he can't take his clones with him, (dumbass)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> here is someone who does not comprehend well. (or spell LMAO)
> 'cause he can't take his clones with him, (dumbass)


i HAD TO VIEW THIS POST BECAUSE I KNEW IT WOULD BE ABOUT ME YOU ARE A LAME FAG BOY..
i SPELLED EVERYTHING CORRECT NUMBNUT
WHY DOES HE NEED CLONES WHEN HE HAS SELFED EVERY ORIGINAL CLONE TO MAKE S1 SEEDS?OR SO HE SAYS ORIGINAL CLONE WHICH I DOUBT NOW PLEASE HOP OFF MY NUT AND STOP CALLING ME DADDY I HAVE ENOUGH KIDS ALREADY NO NEED FOR A NUMBNUT LIKE YOU KID!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

Your spelling is fine but your grammar is a touch off


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Your spelling is fine but your grammar is a touch off


lmao thanks for that


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> your grammar is a touch off


as usual,


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> exactly 150 should be 10 seeds or more..Thats just ridiculous i dont care what people say about him,if you can call him and ask him questions the price is overpriced for seeds.


His og kush is 150 for 10 seeds,plus free shipping.


----------



## ncboy65 (Dec 4, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i've grown out a few of dgt's gear, and his og kush is way beyond bomb, and it did indeed yeild fairly well for me got over three zips of bomb ass bud from a 250 hps.. imho, dgts gear in hugely under hyped, and well worth a few grows.. in the case of dgts, you really do get what you pay for..
> someone i know on another site is also growing out his og kush, and is having the same results that i have had.. killer killer bud, and a few keeper moms out of the pack of ten beans..
> give dr greenthumbs a try, super cool guy, you can call em up and talk to the man himself.. always answers all emails personally, and has been more than happy to give me pointers when needed.. good guy with good genetics, yes, at a high price, but you won't be let down...


thank you for that input. Very nicely written and to the point. Info that I was looking for. Thank you


----------



## OGMan (Jan 27, 2013)

say what you want but most of my best genetics came from dr.greenthumb. who the fuck cares if he's grumpy?


----------

